# Milan, pronti 150 milioni per CR7 e 20 di stipendio, i dettagli



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi. 
La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine. 
Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF. 

*Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*

*Intanto Cristiano Ronaldo ha da poco concluso il suo tour in Cina, iniziato con lo scopo di approcciarsi al fenomeno calcio in Cina e promuovere la sua immagine e il marchio. Le tappe del portoghese sono state Pechino e Shangai, e il bagno di folla è stato eccezionale.

(evento in collaborazione col suo storico sponsor, Nike)
*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Ma perchè vogliamo farci male da soli ? è IMPOSSIBILE .


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Bargiggia esprimiti


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Luglio 2017)

Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bargiggia esprimiti


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



ahah eccoci al dunque.

Preparate i fiaschi ragazzi


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma dai qui si sta delirando...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Azz...Mi ricorda la trattativa Bonucci.
I primi giorni tutti a dire impossibile e a ridere....poi....


Vabbé...é impossibile.


----------



## Tell93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi



Ronaldo 32 anni, Neymar 25. Penso conti anche questo


----------



## Bataille (27 Luglio 2017)

Raramente mi è capitato di ridere così tanto di fronte ad uno schermo.


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



no dai è impossibile!!! però dicevamo lo stesso di Bonucci.....

p.s. non voglio schifare CR7, ma 150M per un 32enne, anche se il top al mondo, mi sembrano un esagerazione.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...


Non arriva, ma se arriva...


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Azz...Mi ricorda la trattativa Bonucci.
> I primi giorni tutti a dire impossibile e a ridere....poi....
> 
> 
> Vabbé...é impossibile.



Vero 

Solo che Bonucci non costava 120 M di euro e non prende 20M di cucuzze a stagione oltre al fatto di quanto il Real Madrid guadagna solo con l'avere CR7 in squadra.

Questa è pura fantascienza... nemmeno fantacalcio, proprio fantascienza!


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

che vi avevo detto 2 giorni fa?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma poi Ronaldo non ne guadagna oltre 30 all'anno?


----------



## Pit96 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo a San Siro con la maglia del Milan. 

Lo prendiamo solo se l'Inter prende Messi


----------



## albydigei (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Muoio (dal ridere)


----------



## Il Genio (27 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto chiedo ufficialmente a chi gestisce questa piattaforma la *BESTEMMIA LIBERA* per 24 ore da adesso


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> no dai è impossibile!!! però dicevamo lo stesso di Bonucci.....
> 
> p.s. non voglio schifare CR7, ma 150M per un 32enne, anche se il top al mondo, mi sembrano un esagerazione.



150M non sono un problema... li recuperi tutti a merchandising. Il problema è il cosa rappresenta CR7 per il Real Madrid anche se ha 32 anni. CR7 è una fabbrica di soldi per il Real Madrid.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Luglio 2017)

Non so che pensare, bufalao verità? Anche di Bonucci pensai la stessa cosa.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Luglio 2017)

Clickbait clamoroso di TMW, spero che nessuno ci caschi.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Per 150 ti danno FORSE una scarpa... Criscitiello ha il vizio delle sparate ma vabbè...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

ma seriamente stiamo commentando questa notizia ? 





















Ps: Stessa frase scritta per Bonucci , non si sa mai


----------



## wfiesso (27 Luglio 2017)

Il giornalismo non conosce vergogna


----------



## JohnShepard (27 Luglio 2017)

Va bene che mi sembrava impossibile anche Bonucci, ma qua ragazzi si sta delirando su


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Non so che pensare, bufalao verità? Anche di Bonucci pensai la stessa cosa.



Ci sono più possibilità che si materializzino sul mio letto la Satta e la Nargi nude


----------



## mandraghe (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> *Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.*
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...






Suvvia mi pare fantascienza, va bene che abbiamo ingaggiato André Silva, il "pupillo" di CR7, però non mi pare che a Ronaldo manchi il materiale umano con cui divertirsi 

E' l'unico commento che mi viene perché pensare che CR7 voglia venire al Milan è una cosa troppo grande. Ci è andata bene con Bonucci, ma un conto è lasciare la Juve, una cosa ben diversa è lasciare questo Real.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Se C. Ronaldo viene davvero al Milan mi abbono al primo anello rosso tribuna vip


----------



## de sica (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Non dico nulla. Non la ritengo così impossibile, ma l'unico ostacolo sarebbe il Real, che onestamente non ha bisogno di vendere. Però se prendono Mbappe...


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...


Hmm, non mi piace, vecchio e troppo costoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Allora, mi viene da ridere sinceramente...però non so perché, invece di ridere, sorrido..............


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

E ci credete pure? Clickbait clamoroso dai


----------



## albydigei (27 Luglio 2017)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Clickbait clamoroso di TMW, spero che nessuno ci caschi.



Ma va, Ronaldo andrebbe via dalla squadra più forte al mondo (una delle più forti di sempre) per andare a giocare in Europa League prendendo di meno come stipendio... Guarda che è praticamente fatta eh


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2017)

Borini - Cutrone - Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci sono più possibilità che si materializzino sul mio letto la Satta e la Nargi nude



I fisici ti direbbero che comunque esiste una possibilità, quindi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi



Notizia improbabile,

comunque CR7 ha 32 anni, normale la diversa valutazione rispetto al ben più giovane collega

tecnicamente sarebbe un operazione pessima, con 150 M si va da Cairo e dal Borussia, con 75 M a testa e ci impacchettano l'accoppiata Belotti/Aubameyang, e risparmieremmo ancora in contratti.

La cosa avrebbesenso solo da un punto di vista commerciale, e li i cinesi e Fassone sicuramente sono in grado di farsi i loro conti.


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non dico nulla. Non la ritengo così impossibile, ma l'unico ostacolo sarebbe il Real, che onestamente non ha bisogno di vendere. Però se prendono Mbappe...



Mbappe sostituirebbe Morata. Ma comunque concordo con te: impossibile. E' più facile che si risvegli il buco nero al centro della nostra galassia che è in fase "dormiente".


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Ma io non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo con la 7 del nosto amato Milan in quel di San Siro; ma seriamente rinuncia al Pallone d'Oro ed a giocare (vincere) la CL per venire a giocare la EL? E dai...
Vero, Bonucci ha lasciato la partecipazione alla CL ed un altro scudetto sicuro, ma per quanto forte non è il portoghese.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> ahah eccoci al dunque.
> 
> Preparate i fiaschi ragazzi


Vedi......abbiamo fatto centro con l'INNOMINABILE


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...





Si vabbè...se lo dice pure Ceccarini comincio a crederci però


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Borini - Cutrone - Cristiano Ronaldo



ronaldo gioca da prima punta ormai


----------



## Brain84 (27 Luglio 2017)

Fra 2 anni potrà venire da noi, prima è impossibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Articolo RIDICOLO. Non sanno piu cosa scrivere.

Ma c'e qualcuno nel intero mondo che ritiene possibile che il giocatore chiave e simbolo del Real Madrid, che ha vinto 3 Champions con il Real nei ultimi 4 anni, decida di lasciare il Madrid per venire al Milan. Ma stiamo scherzando? Dai, non facciamo la fine dei Interisti con le loro illusioni.


----------



## de sica (27 Luglio 2017)

Dovrebbe spingere tantissimo Mendes, ma il Real non ha bisogno di cedere. Quello è il vero ostacolo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

Se vabbè!


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Articolo RIDICOLO. Non sanno piu cosa scrivere.
> 
> Ma c'e qualcuno nel intero mondo che ritiene possibile che il giocatore chiave e simbolo del Real Madrid, che ha vinto 3 Champions con il Real nei ultimi 4 anni, decida di lasciare il Madrid per venire al Milan. Ma stiamo scherzando? Dai, non facciamo la fine dei Interisti con le loro illusioni.



Io un pochino ci credo


----------



## BELOUFA (27 Luglio 2017)

.
[MENTION=2218]BELOUFA[/MENTION] alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2017)

Troppo difficile, penso anche a tutti i casini/indagini se si facesse davvero.


Ma soprattutto CR7 non credo che rinunci a Champions e pallone d'oro


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2017)

150mln lol


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Mbappe sostituirebbe Morata*. Ma comunque concordo con te: impossibile. E' più facile che si risvegli il buco nero al centro della nostra galassia che è in fase "dormiente".



Certo spendono 180 milioni per mettere Mbappé a scaldare la panchina...ma dai su..Mbappé sarà titolarissimo se va al Real..


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Troppo difficile, penso anche a tutti i casini/indagini se si facesse davvero.
> 
> 
> Ma soprattutto CR7 non credo che rinunci a Champions e pallone d'oro



Ok è impossibile che arrivi, ma perché rinuncerebbe al pallone d'oro?


----------



## Il Genio (27 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Notizia improbabile,
> 
> comunque CR7 ha 32 anni, normale la diversa valutazione rispetto al ben più giovane collega
> 
> ...



Con Belotti e l'altro a livello d'immagine ci fai 10, con CR7 almeno 100


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

l'operazione è fattibile se lui e florentino accettassero. Con 80mila abbonamenti gli paghi lo stipendio e con il marketing in 2 massimo 3 anni paghi l'acquisto


----------



## LukeLike (27 Luglio 2017)

La tassa Andrè Silva; Niang che lascia la maglia numero 7; Florentino Perez che dice che il Milan si sta risvegliando; gli incontri continui con Mendes; Mirabelli che parlò di CR7 in tempi non sospetti  

Scherzi a parte, mi accontenterei anche se ci fosse solo la possibilità di spendere quel budget e la possibilità di arrivare ad offrire così tanti soldi ad un giocatore.

Certo se Ronaldo venisse a Milano non sarebbe un dio, sarebbe IL DIO.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vedi......abbiamo fatto centro con l'INNOMINABILE



ahah sediamoci e gustiamoci lo spettacolo Luigi 

l'INNOMINABILE 

Abbiamo eviscerato la questione sotto tutti i punti di vista in questi due giorni...

"Niente è impossibile" è il nuovo motto del Milan.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La tassa Andrè Silva; Niang che lascia la maglia numero 7; Florentino Perez che dice che il Milan si sta risvegliando; gli incontri continui con Mendes; Mirabelli che parlò di CR7 in tempi non sospetti
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi accontenterei anche se ci fosse solo la possibilità di spendere quel budget e la possibilità di arrivare ad offrire così tanti soldi ad un giocatore.
> 
> Certo se Ronaldo venisse a Milano non sarebbe un dio, sarebbe IL DIO.



Mah... tanto Montella farebbe giocare Niang come ha fatto in tutta la pre-season! Esonerohh

 Impossibile, ma se succede compro tutte le maglie, anche quella da portiere di Antonio


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Notizia per me sparsa ad arte dai sabotatori.
Se crediamo che possa arrivare Ronaldo, e poi non viene, un acquisto di Belotti/Aubameyang/costa sarebbero visti tutti come ripieghi e non genererebbero quell'entusiasmo che ci sarebbe in condizioni normali.


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La tassa Andrè Silva; Niang che lascia la maglia numero 7; Florentino Perez che dice che il Milan si sta risvegliando; gli incontri continui con Mendes; Mirabelli che parlò di CR7 in tempi non sospetti
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi accontenterei anche se ci fosse solo la possibilità di spendere quel budget e la possibilità di arrivare ad offrire così tanti soldi ad un giocatore.
> 
> Certo se Ronaldo venisse a Milano non sarebbe un dio, sarebbe IL DIO.



Il rinnovo di Suso che continua a non arrivare...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Ok è impossibile che arrivi, ma perché rinuncerebbe al pallone d'oro?



Senza champions non la vince mai


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe spingere tantissimo Mendes, ma il Real non ha bisogno di cedere. Quello è il vero ostacolo



Benzema Bale Ronaldo Asensio... se arriva Mbappe qualcuno dei titolari dovrà fargli posto.

Ci siamo già passati in fondo: quando esplose Messi al Barça si liberarono di Ronaldinho... il Real e il Barça ragionano così: fuori uno dentro un altro, avanti il prossimo...


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Mc-Milan (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma dai basta vi prego...il cartellino costa 70 mln in più!!ne diamo 12 in meno a lui che addirittura accetta l' Europa League..smettiamola di farci male...


----------



## Mika (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo spendono 180 milioni per mettere Mbappé a scaldare la panchina...ma dai su..Mbappé sarà titolarissimo se va al Real..



Sarà cootitolare con Bale, si altenerà a lui almeno in questa prima stagione di ambientamento. 

Non esiste CR7 al Milan.


----------



## ghettoprollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> A questo punto chiedo ufficialmente a chi gestisce questa piattaforma la *BESTEMMIA LIBERA* per 24 ore da adesso



Ti appoggio con tutto me stesso!


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza champions non la vince mai



Beh non è detto, vincesse scudetto ed el con il Milan e facesse un ottimo mondiale potrebbe anche vincerlo.


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Benzema Bale Ronaldo Asensio... se arriva Mbappe qualcuno dei titolari dovrà fargli posto.
> 
> Ci siamo già passati in fondo: quando esplose Messi al Barça si liberarono di Ronaldinho... il Real e il Barça ragionano così: fuori uno dentro un altro, avanti il prossimo...



Aggiungo solo una cosa: la cessione di Bale.
Bale secondo tutti se ne doveva andare ma stranamente non si è mosso...

Sarebbe fantastica la presentazione giovedì prossimo per la prima partita a San Siro del nuovo Milan... 80.000 persone al preliminare...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Altro indizio, Kalinic verso l'Inda


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2017)

sto male, dai


----------



## Mic (27 Luglio 2017)

impossibile ragazzi! comunque è bello avere la possibilità di sognare


----------



## Mc-Milan (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Benzema Bale Ronaldo Asensio... se arriva Mbappe qualcuno dei titolari dovrà fargli posto.
> 
> Ci siamo già passati in fondo: quando esplose Messi al Barça si liberarono di Ronaldinho... il Real e il Barça ragionano così: fuori uno dentro un altro, avanti il prossimo...



Messi e ronaldinho passarono una stagione insieme,poi,visto lo strapotere mostrato dall argentino,si decise di vendere gaucho a noi..Ronaldo è il loro primo marcatore,uomo immagine,leader incontrastato nello spogliatoio...credetemi,è piu facile cedano Bale e Benzema insieme!!!


----------



## _ET_ (27 Luglio 2017)

Questi lo portano davero...soo pazzi ahahahah...si spiegherebbero tante cose comprese le dichiarazioni di Perez...


----------



## Fabiocalatino85 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Intanto siamo già a 7 pagine di commenti


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma poi Ronaldo non ne guadagna oltre 30 all'anno?



21 netti, dal Real. Il resto dagli sponsor.


----------



## kipstar (27 Luglio 2017)

no per quest'anno non ci credo proprio.
in un futuro....forse ...chissà .... "nulla è impossibile" ....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo è impossibile, non tanto per le cifre quanto per la volontà di CR7. Che ci viene a fare in un Milan che fa i preliminari di Europa League?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> impossibile ragazzi! comunque è bello avere la possibilità di sognare



Mirabelli: "Nulla è impossibile" Cit.


----------



## vanbasten (27 Luglio 2017)

*"Spero che la BBC rimanga per questa stagione, spero che tutti rimangano ... voglio che tutti siano qui adesso per stare ... ma tutto può Accadere fino al 31 agosto. " Zidane dopo la partita con il manchester u.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma dai su


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Fossimo in champions ci sarebbe lo 0.1% di possibilità, ma così nada...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)




----------



## ultràinside (27 Luglio 2017)

E perché no ?
La 7 è sempre libera ?
Perché da ieri segue Bonucci ?
Ha problemi di soldi ? No

Ancora pochi anni di carriera, perché non accettare una nuova sfida?
Campioni chiamano altri campioni.
Nulla è impossibile 
Ok, ho finito di delirare... ma...


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)

vabbè allora se vendono bale io mi accontenterei...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Beh non è detto, vincesse scudetto ed el con il Milan e facesse un ottimo mondiale potrebbe anche vincerlo.



Ehm..il pallone d'oro lo danno a Dicembre eh.....


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...




Corsi e ricorsi.

Per Bonucci, dopo Mediaset i primi a rilanciare la notizia furono questi di TMW


----------



## Alex (27 Luglio 2017)

ora non esageriamo con le notizie


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...


Ragazzi..va bene tutto ma posate tutti il fiasco..


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ehm..il pallone d'oro lo danno a Dicembre eh.....



Beh di per scontato che questo è già assegnato a prescindere


----------



## Tell93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ehm..il pallone d'oro lo danno a Dicembre eh.....



Il pallone d'oro lo ha gia vinto praticamente quest anno, quindi sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## kipstar (27 Luglio 2017)

quando si gioca la supercoppa europea ?


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Vabbè dai, la sparata del giorno...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Allora parliamoci chiaro la Campions non è un fattore determinante, non lo è stato per Pogba un anno fa e non lo sarebbe per CR7 oggi, va bene?

Però un fattore determinante è l'Europa, almeno l'EL

Ecco perché adesso ci "riposiamo" sul mercato come ha detto Fax1

Se entriamo in EL CR7 viene, senza nemmeno l'EL no


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corsi e ricorsi.
> 
> Per Bonucci, dopo Mediaset i primi a rilanciare la notizia furono questi di TMW



Francamente pensavo che non lasciassero trapelare nulla per molti più giorni, magari facendo finta di trattare Costa o Falcao o El Ghazi (ma dai... El Ghazi!) per giorni e giorni.
Invece è già uscita e anche con diversi dettagli. Segno che le cose sono già imbastite da un po'.

Vediamo. Prossimo appuntamento decisivo: Mbappe al Real.


----------



## _ET_ (27 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è impossibile, non tanto per le cifre quanto per la volontà di CR7. Che ci viene a fare in un Milan che fa i preliminari di Europa League?



Sfida nuova,stimoli nuovi...ricordo parole al miele prima di un incontro Milan-Real per i nostri colori...
Non è poi così impossibile secondo me.Ronaldo alzerebbe in maniera spropositata anche l'interesse per la coppetta che andremo a giocare... ingredienti ce ne sono ed io sogno come non mi succedeva da tempo....poveli cinesi ahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Anche Ibra si è fatto l' EL con il Manchester..certo, CR7 mi sembra la persona più ambiziosa del panorama calcistico, la vedo una cosa fantascientifica. Però c'è da dire che ci sono tantissime coincidenze inquietanti e lui sarebbe un Dio a Milano. In più ha 32 anni, un'ulteriore esperienza potrebbe stuzzicarlo (comunque è una macchina...può giocare sicuro ancora 3 anni in maniera devastante da prima punta secondo me).

Dovrebbero farci una puntata di Voyager


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Se con Bonucci dicevo di non crederci, qua me la rido direttamente


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2017)

siamo a posto cosi


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

non rendiamoci ridicoli da soli...


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Beh non è detto, vincesse scudetto ed el con il Milan e facesse un ottimo mondiale potrebbe anche vincerlo.



Secondo me no,l'Europa league è un livello nettamente inferiore


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Se davvero ci fosse questo spiraglio, bisognerebbe insistere anche a costo di comprare mezzo Portogallo come mazzetta.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Una cosa che potrebbe facilitare la trattativa?

Oltre allo stipendio da 20 milioni, vi immaginate quanto potrebbe guadagnare, lui, sul mercato cinese da uomo immagine del Milan cinese? Chi potrebbe garantirgli di più? Nessuno, credo.

Potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente a 100 milioni di euro a stagione. 

Questo è dettaglio importantissimo, restando sempre nell'ambito del sogno ovvio.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Ok è impossibile che arrivi, ma perché rinuncerebbe al pallone d'oro?



A questo punto della carriera davvero pensate che all'INNOMINABILE interessi vincere o no il pallone d'oro??

Certo se lo vince sarà contento, ma figuriamoci se questo è o sarà un criterio importante per trasferirsi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che potrebbe facilitare la trattativa?
> 
> Oltre allo stipendio da 20 milioni, vi immaginate quanto potrebbe guadagnare, lui, sul mercato cinese da uomo immagine del Milan cinese? Chi potrebbe garantirgli di più? Nessuno, credo.
> 
> ...



Già, con i soldi si può fare tutto.

Poi Milano è piena di fica...altro punto in più ahah


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che potrebbe facilitare la trattativa?
> 
> Oltre allo stipendio da 20 milioni, vi immaginate quanto potrebbe guadagnare, lui, sul mercato cinese da uomo immagine del Milan cinese? Chi potrebbe garantirgli di più? Nessuno, credo.
> 
> ...



Ma parlando seriamente, tu ci credi davvero a sta cosa???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ti aspettavo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma parlando seriamente, tu ci credi davvero a sta cosa???



Che ne abbiano parlato non c'è ombra di dubbio...Mirabelli era stato chiaro un mese fa. Che si faccia la vedo non dura, ma fantascientifica. Se però penso a tutti i soldi che CR7 e il milan insieme potrebbero fare un pensiero pazzo lo faccio


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A questo punto della carriera davvero pensate che all'INNOMINABILE interessi vincere o no il pallone d'oro??
> 
> Certo se lo vince sarà contento, ma figuriamoci se questo è o sarà un criterio importante per trasferirsi.



Si concordo. La mia era una curiosità perché non era il primo commento che leggevo sul pallone d'oro... Poi per me lo può vincere anche con noi


----------



## ghettoprollo (27 Luglio 2017)

La smettete per favore? Sto lavorando con una modella che a malapena calcolo perché ho occhi solo per questo topic. Sto male raga.


----------



## gabuz (27 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza champions non la vince mai



Quest'anno il pallone d'oro lo assegnerà il Mondiale, non la Champions


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che potrebbe facilitare la trattativa?
> 
> Oltre allo stipendio da 20 milioni, vi immaginate quanto potrebbe guadagnare, lui, sul mercato cinese da uomo immagine del Milan cinese? Chi potrebbe garantirgli di più? Nessuno, credo.
> 
> ...



E poi c'è il discorso lista Uefa: abbiamo un cambio da poter fare e né Bonucci né Biglia sono stati inseriti.. Da Italia a Italia servono le fidejussioni da Italia all'estero no... Magari vogliono solo aspettare il ritorno prima di scegliere chi inserire ma sognare non costa nulla!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma parlando seriamente, tu ci credi davvero a sta cosa???



Razionalmente, no. Non ci credo per niente. Però vediamo!


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa che potrebbe facilitare la trattativa?
> 
> Oltre allo stipendio da 20 milioni, vi immaginate quanto potrebbe guadagnare, lui, sul mercato cinese da uomo immagine del Milan cinese? Chi potrebbe garantirgli di più? Nessuno, credo.
> 
> ...



Già. Questo è il nodo cruciale della trattativa, sia per i "cinesi che non esistono" sia per l'INNOMINABILE.

Ne scrivevo anche ieri... lui è un prodotto "maturo" per gli sponsor, significa che i grandi sponsor puntano su profili più giovani per farne testimonial. Ha poco più ormai da ottenere dai mercati occidentali.

Ma in Cina è tutto un altro discorso. Noi gli apriremmo le porte di un nuovo e sconfinato mercato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2017)

Lo so che sono stupidate. Ma ditelo pure voi, incosciamente sentite quella vocina che dice: "magari succede per davvero"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Mi dispiace soltanto che faremo la fine dei perdazzurri con Messi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non so perchè, ma tutta questa storia mi ricorda una battuta che fece David Han Li allo Juventus Stadium in Juve-Barca 3-0, domandandosi quanto costasse Dybala 
Probabilmente i soldi non sarebbero neanche un problema insormontabile, anche se ovviamente quest'operazione rientra nel campo della fantascienza per svariate ragioni.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> E poi c'è il discorso lista Uefa: abbiamo un cambio da poter fare e né Bonucci né Biglia sono stati inseriti.. Da Italia a Italia servono le fidejussioni da Italia all'estero no... Magari vogliono solo aspettare il ritorno prima di scegliere chi inserire ma sognare non costa nulla!



Quel cambio è per il 3 agosto... dobbiamo pensare che prendono quello lì che non voglio nemmeno nominare in una settimana?


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque come già riportato ieri nell'altro topic, non è che stiamo parlando di una novità assoluta, è?

Mirabelli, per chi ha memoria, ha già fatto il nome di Cristiano Ronaldo. Anzi, è andato pure oltre.

---) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli-cristiano-ronaldo-disposti-parlarne-ma-vt48792.html


----------



## _ET_ (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma parlando seriamente, tu ci credi davvero a sta cosa???



Ma perché no?Se ci sono i soldi da investire il ritorno è assicurato.Perez parlava di un Milan Futuro antagonista in Europa...con Biglia Bonucci e Calanoglu?Non credo...Modric secondo me sa' e laica da Buon tifoso tutto quello che riguarda il Milan Ahahah...tornando seri,secondo me,cr7 sta aspettando che passiamo i preliminari e dopo viene ahaahha


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2017)

Boban: "Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan ha fatto un buon acquisto, ma c'è da aggiungere che spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore trentaduenne e in fase calante è un grosso rischio, inoltre c'è da vedere come si ambienterà nel campionato italiano; insomma, il Milan ha fatto discreti colpi con Ronaldo e Bonucci ma per il resto ha preso scommesse e nulla più".


----------



## Tell93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quel cambio è per il 3 agosto... dobbiamo pensare che prendono quello lì che non voglio nemmeno nominare in una settimana?



Se lo prendiamo sì, queste trattative si chiudono in paio di giorni come con Bonucci perchè sarebbe gia belle che impostate, ma torniamo sulla terra ahahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non so se ridere di + sulla notizia di Ronaldo verso il Milan o su chi si domanda dell'assegnazione del Pallone D'Oro 

L'ha già vinto RONALDO Scudetto + Champions = premio miglior giocatore 
purtroppo oramai funziona così.. premiano il + vincente


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

anche se è impossibile

se siamo disposti a investire tanto su uno (grandissimo) che va per i 33 significa che abbiamo i soldi per prendere quasi chiunque


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque come già riportato ieri nell'altro topic, non è che stiamo parlando di una novità assoluta, è?
> 
> Mirabelli, per chi ha memoria, ha già fatto il nome di Cristiano Ronaldo. Anzi, è andato pure oltre.
> 
> ---) http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli-cristiano-ronaldo-disposti-parlarne-ma-vt48792.html


Vero, ora mi ricordo.
Comunque assurdo che in meno di un anno siamo passati a parlare di gente come Dzemaili, Pavoletti e Arbeloa, a gente come Aubameyang, Diego Costa e addirittura Ronaldo.


----------



## napsab1 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora parliamoci chiaro la Campions non è un fattore determinante, non lo è stato per Pogba un anno fa e non lo sarebbe per CR7 oggi, va bene?
> 
> Però un fattore determinante è l'Europa, almeno l'EL
> 
> ...



Mi autocito per aggiungere un altro dettaglio, di questa operazione stanno parlando da inizio estate con Mendes, Silva l'hanno chiuso più che altro per intavolare il discorso e giustificare i vari incontri, l'obbiettivo è sempre stato CR7 ma è molto dura..
Secondo voi Mirabelli che dice "Niente è impossibile" si riferisce a Belotti o Aubameyang (giocatori palesemente sul mercato e comprabili)?..dai....

Però come dicevo CR7 non può non giocare in Europa, quindi si deve aspettare la certezza che il Milan farà l'EL..poi con lui si proverà a vincerla


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Non si illudono i tifosi cosi !! Siete delle mmm*rde !!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Se lo prendiamo mi faccio ingravidare da Fassone


----------



## Activia01 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi CR7 vive per vincere e fare record
Secondo voi perde un anno di champions? 
Vedo più probabile comprare Buffon che cr7


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi autocito per aggiungere un altro dettaglio, di questa operazione stanno parlando da inizio estate con Mendes, Silva l'hanno chiuso più che altro per intavolare il discorso e giustificare i vari incontri, l'obbiettivo è sempre stato CR7 ma è molto dura..
> Secondo voi Mirabelli che dice "Niente è impossibile" si riferisce a Belotti o Aubameyang (giocatori palesemente sul mercato e comprabili)?..dai....
> 
> Però come dicevo CR7 non può non giocare in Europa, quindi si deve aspettare la certezza che il Milan farà l'EL..poi con lui si proverà a vincerla



Quindi basta attendere il 5-0 di stasera?


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche se è impossibile
> 
> se siamo disposti a investire tanto su uno (grandissimo) che va per i 33 significa che abbiamo i soldi per prendere quasi chiunque



Non sono d'accordo. 
Secondo me possiamo farlo PER LUI perché sappiamo bene che CON LUI il ritorno economico sarebbe devastante.

Ma 150 Mln per un Mbappe per esempio è una cosa che non farebbero mai.


----------



## Activia01 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi autocito per aggiungere un altro dettaglio, di questa operazione stanno parlando da inizio estate con Mendes, Silva l'hanno chiuso più che altro per intavolare il discorso e giustificare i vari incontri, l'obbiettivo è sempre stato CR7 ma è molto dura..
> Secondo voi Mirabelli che dice "Niente è impossibile" si riferisce a Belotti o Aubameyang (giocatori palesemente sul mercato e comprabili)?..dai....
> 
> Però come dicevo CR7 non può non giocare in Europa, quindi si deve aspettare la certezza che il Milan farà l'EL..poi con lui si proverà a vincerla



Stai trollando? O pensi davvero ci possa essere una possibilità superiore al 0.01%?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quindi basta attendere il 5-0 di stasera?



hahahaha no la seconda fase preliminare XD hahahaha 
oppure la facciamo con CR7 in campo


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Chiudete un secondo gli occhi e immaginate questo con la nostra maglia al Conad Stadium..


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Secondo me possiamo farlo PER LUI perché sappiamo bene che CON LUI il ritorno economico sarebbe devastante.
> 
> Ma 150 Mln per un Mbappe per esempio è una cosa che non farebbero mai.



perché non li vale 
ma per esempio Modric ?? Non saremmo disposti?


----------



## ignaxio (27 Luglio 2017)

Già lo vedo all'esordio a Crotone e farsi parare il rigore da Cordaz.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chiudete un secondo gli occhi e immaginate questo con la nostra maglia al Conad Stadium..


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

c'è gente che non ha proprio idea della megalomania ed ossessione per i trofei individuali di Ronaldo, solo ieri in una intervista ha detto _voglio essere migliore di Neymar e Messi_. E questo viene a giocare l'europa league a 32 anni lasciando una squadra che può tranquillamente vincere altre 2-3 champions nei prossimi anni, proprio ora che ha fatto pari con Messi


----------



## uolfetto (27 Luglio 2017)

è 3 anni più vecchio di kalinic che già era vecchio


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> c'è gente che non ha proprio idea della megalomania ed ossessione per i trofei individuali di Ronaldo, solo ieri in una intervista ha detto _voglio essere migliore di Neymar e Messi_. E questo viene a giocare l'europa league a 32 anni lasciando una squadra che può tranquillamente vincere altre 2-3 champions nei prossimi anni, proprio ora che ha fatto pari con Messi



Se è per questo, non ha mai vinto la EL e la Serie A. Per un malato di statistiche conta più vincere tutto che vincere il meglio più volte.
Ragazzi, il pallone d'oro, la CL, i soldi, ecc... Non sono fattori determinanti per uno così.

Non viene perché sta nella squadra più forte del mondo, fine. C'è poco da fare calcoli sui motivi che non lo portano a Milano.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perché non li vale
> ma per esempio Modric ?? Non saremmo disposti?



Modric e un campionissimo ma non è ciò di cui ha bisogno il MILAN CINESE: deve essere un profilo/cassa di risonanza UNIVERSALE per cui milioni di cinesi vanno a comprarsi la maglia le mutande i calzini etcetc; l'unico che ti consente di fare ciò è L'INNOMINABILE


----------



## Gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque la cosa più bella di questa estate per il sottoscritto è l'essere tornati a pensare in grande. Erano almeno 10 anni che non mi sentivo così. Se sei tifoso del Milan devi ambire al massimo. Sempre. Lo dice la storia!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2017)

Io continuo a pensare che abbiano ottenuto un diritto di prelazione per un futuro trasferimento, quando avremo anche la Champions.

Quindi sogno anch'io, ma per il prossimo anno.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi



ronaldo ha anche 30 anni..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Luglio 2017)

Con Ronaldo vinceremmo la Champions già quest'anno


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



TMW, quindi Criscitiello. Mentre Pedullà tace.


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2017)

#Wearesorich


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Boban: "Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan ha fatto un buon acquisto, ma c'è da aggiungere che spendere tutti quei soldi per un giocatore trentaduenne e in fase calante è un grosso rischio, inoltre c'è da vedere come si ambienterà nel campionato italiano; insomma, il Milan ha fatto discreti colpi con Ronaldo e Bonucci ma per il resto ha preso scommesse e nulla più".



La cosa allucinante è che credo uscirebbero sul serio dichiarazioni simili


----------



## mrsmit (27 Luglio 2017)

*Sky riporta su Twitter un virgolettato di Fassone: il quale non chiude la porta a Ronaldo, e ammette essere solo una battuta con Mendes, ma dice anche che tra un anno chissà?*


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa allucinante è che credo uscirebbero sul serio dichiarazioni simili



Però è vero, dopo Bonucci e Biglia perché prendere CR7? Io non voglio uno che farebbe panchina alla Juventus.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se è per questo, non ha mai vinto la EL e la Serie A. Per un malato di statistiche conta più vincere tutto che vincere il meglio più volte.
> Ragazzi, il pallone d'oro, la CL, i soldi, ecc... Non sono fattori determinanti per uno così.
> 
> Non viene perché sta nella squadra più forte del mondo, fine. C'è poco da fare calcoli sui motivi che non lo portano a Milano.



ma lo dici te che non sono determinanti, io conosco bene il personaggio, il suo modo di fare, le sue dichiarazioni rilasciate in questi anni e non è affatto così, poi siamo seri, ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di vincere l'EL.


----------



## King of the North (27 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> no dai è impossibile!!! però dicevamo lo stesso di Bonucci.....
> 
> p.s. non voglio schifare CR7, ma 150M per un 32enne, anche se il top al mondo, mi sembrano un esagerazione.



Ragazzi, ma davvero qualcuno guarda la sua età? Per un attimo, ma solo uno....vi potete soffermare su quanto ha fatto fino all'ultima stagione? Sono 5 o 6 stagioni di fila dove supera i 50 gol stagionali, roba da fantascienza. E' in assoluto il giocatore più decisivo del pianeta, segna a tutte le finali, fa vincere anche la sua nazionale, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Anzi....perché ne stiamo parlando dal momento che non verrà mai?


O forse si...


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> *Sky riporta su Twitter un virgolettato di Fassone: il quale non chiude la porta a Ronaldo, e ammette essere solo una battuta con Mendes, ma dice anche che tra un anno chissà?*



Scenario già meno impossibile.. L'anno prossimo, con una squadra rodata e (speriamo) la qualificazione in Champions, sarebbe già più fattibile


----------



## Compix83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non ci credo, ma mi siedo e aspetto sorridente.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> *Sky riporta su Twitter un virgolettato di Fassone: il quale non chiude la porta a Ronaldo, e ammette essere solo una battuta con Mendes, ma dice anche che tra un anno chissà?*



Ma dove? Io non trovo niente.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Comunque ormai è chiaro...la mission di F&M è di spezzare le BBC di livello in giro per il mondo:
BBC _ Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini....via Bonucci...
BBC _ Bale-Benzema-Cristiano...via Cristiano?
Ci mancherebbe la prima B...indizi??


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai è chiaro...la mission di F&M è di spezzare le BBC di livello in giro per il mondo:
> BBC _ Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini....via Bonucci...
> BBC _ Bale-Benzema-Cristiano...via Cristiano?
> Ci mancherebbe la prima B...indizi??



Bonaventura-Borini-Cristiano


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

*Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Scenario già meno impossibile.. L'anno prossimo, con una squadra rodata e (speriamo) la qualificazione in Champions, sarebbe già più fattibile



Stanno bluffando....compreso il mitico Fassone: L'INNOMINABILE se viene viene quest'anno : F. Pérez teme che il Barcellona se perde Neymar vada dritto su Ronaldo ,storia già successo ai tempi di Figo anche se mi pare a squadre inverse; per evitare il grande smacco sceglierebbe il male minore ossia il milan (ecco perché recentemente ha dichiarato attenti al Milan e il Milan sta tornando), inoltre il Milan l'anno prossimo sarà soggetto al f.p finanziario e l'operazione sarebbe quasi impossibile; quindi dobbiamo vedere se succedono alcuni fatti: 1) cessione di Neymar 2) Mbappe al Real
ah dimenticavo.......smettete di parlare di budget perché mi pare chiaro che quello del Milan alias stato cinese, è ILLIMITATO


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Però è vero, dopo Bonucci e Biglia perché prendere CR7? Io non voglio uno che farebbe panchina alla Juventus.


Ma infatti. Al massimo andava bene con la vecchia società quando c'era Torres in attacco ed Inzaghi ad allenarci.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



Quotate.


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Bonaventura-Borini-Cristiano



Scusa mi sono spiegato male...intendevo un altro trittico BBC di una squadra importante a cui soffiare la prima B


----------



## de sica (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



boh.. già ho capito che mi faranno impazzire questi ultimi 35 giorni


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Stanno bluffando....compreso il mitico Fassone: L'INNOMINABILE se viene viene quest'anno : F. Pérez teme che il Barcellona se perde Neymar vada dritto su Ronaldo ,storia già successo ai tempi di Figo anche se mi pare a squadre inverse; per evitare il grande smacco sceglierebbe il male minore ossia il milan (ecco perché recentemente ha dichiarato attenti al Milan e il Milan sta tornando), inoltre il Milan l'anno prossimo sarà soggetto al f.p finanziario e l'operazione sarebbe quasi impossibile; quindi dobbiamo vedere se succedono alcuni fatti: 1) cessione di Neymar 2) Mbappe al Real
> ah dimenticavo.......smettete di parlare di budget perché mi pare chiaro che quello del Milan alias stato cinese, è ILLIMITATO



Io non ho mai parlato di budget. Parlavo di ambizioni del giocatore. Ora come ora non ce lo vedo a lasciare la squadra più forte del mondo per andare in una squadra che, per quanto si sia rinforzata, riparte comunque dai preliminari di Europa League


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Con Ronaldo vinceremmo la Champions già quest'anno





ahhahahah grande! mi hai fatto morire dal ridere


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dopo l'ansia nottura per il closing durato 1000 mila anni, mi verrà l'ansia anche per CR7 questa estate !!Grazie Mira E Fasso!!


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



In Spagna non dicono nulla?


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Luglio 2017)

Il prossimo anno è totalmente impossibile causa Fair play...il che vuol dire che quella di Fassone è una mezza ammissione. Non dice NO...dice il prossimo anno potrebbe...ma in realtà il prossimo anno non si può.

Dal punto di vista economico sarebbe molto meno stupido di quanto sembri (per capirci, sarebbe decisamente vantaggioso rispetto alle alternative, meno costose ma completamente differenti dal punto di vista commerciale) e sarebbe un "assegno circolare" se ci fossero problemi per il FP...si vende CR7 e si ripiana tutto.

Insomma..l'operazione ha una logica, e paradossalmente se c'è la liquidità è quella economicamente più intelligente.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perché non li vale
> ma per esempio Modric ?? Non saremmo disposti?



Non perché non li vale calcisticamente ma perché non ti fa recuperare l investimento.
Ecco quello che è CR7 : un investimento. Lo paghi tanto ma in 2 anni hai recuperato tutto ed anzi avanzano pure soldi. 
Auba Belotti Diego Morata Lukaku non te lo fanno fare. Nemmeno Modric.
Messi Neymar e CR7 sono lu unici


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di budget. Parlavo di ambizioni del giocatore. Ora come ora non ce lo vedo a lasciare la squadra più forte del mondo per andare in una squadra che, per quanto si sia rinforzata, riparte comunque dai preliminari di Europa League



Non mi riferivo a te per il discorso budget; ma ancora molti amici leggo che si pongono problemi di budget; dopo oltre 200 mln speso e l'idea di comprare L'INNOMINABILE questo aspetto diventa molto più che SECONDARIO


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Luglio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno è totalmente impossibile causa Fair play...il che vuol dire che quella di Fassone è una mezza ammissione. Non dice NO...dice il prossimo anno potrebbe...ma in realtà il prossimo anno non si può.
> 
> Dal punto di vista economico sarebbe molto meno stupido di quanto sembri (per capirci, sarebbe decisamente vantaggioso rispetto alle alternative, meno costose ma completamente differenti dal punto di vista commerciale) e sarebbe un "assegno circolare" se ci fossero problemi per il FP...si vende CR7 e si ripiana tutto.
> 
> Insomma..l'operazione ha una logica, e paradossalmente se c'è la liquidità è quella economicamente più intelligente.


Vallo a dire a quelli del PSG che non possono spendere 220 milioni di euro per Neymar a causa del Fair Play.



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



Due articoli? Seriamente?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



Criscitiello deve aver confuso lo zucchero stamattina mamma mia


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sempre TMW: Fassone e Mirabelli hanno stretto un asse importantissimo con il procuratore più importante al mondo, Jorge Mendes. La pazza idea di tutti e 3 è veramente quella di portare CR7 al Milan, se ne è parlato in maniera molto concreta, tanto che lo stesso Real Madrid ne è stato informato nei dettagli.*



Dai ragazzi va bene scherzare e ci siamo fatti 2 risate questa mattina ma qui si sta esagerando. 

E IMPOSSIBILE sotto ogni aspetto.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

*News da Pedullà, via Twitter: "Non chiedere a me di CR7.Poi ci resti male.Chiedi all'anonimo che ha scritto l'articolo"*


----------



## 97lorenzo (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Stanno bluffando....compreso il mitico Fassone: L'INNOMINABILE se viene viene quest'anno : F. Pérez teme che il Barcellona se perde Neymar vada dritto su Ronaldo ,storia già successo ai tempi di Figo anche se mi pare a squadre inverse; per evitare il grande smacco sceglierebbe il male minore ossia il milan (ecco perché recentemente ha dichiarato attenti al Milan e il Milan sta tornando), inoltre il Milan l'anno prossimo sarà soggetto al f.p finanziario e l'operazione sarebbe quasi impossibile; quindi dobbiamo vedere se succedono alcuni fatti: 1) cessione di Neymar 2) Mbappe al Real
> ah dimenticavo.......smettete di parlare di budget perché mi pare chiaro che quello del Milan alias stato cinese, è ILLIMITATO



non esistono i budget illimitati, l'operazione sarebbe finanziata totalmente dagli sponsor


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo a te per il discorso budget; ma ancora molti amici leggo che si pongono problemi di budget; dopo oltre 200 mln speso e l'idea di comprare L'INNOMINABILE questo aspetto diventa molto più che SECONDARIO





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi va bene scherzare e ci siamo fatti 2 risate questa mattina ma qui si sta esagerando.
> 
> E IMPOSSIBILE sotto ogni aspetto.



volendo essere realisti siamo a livello fantacalcio, ma c'è un però. ....noi non sappiamo per nulla con chi realmente abbiamo a che fare ma Mirabelli e Fassone forse si......e se dicono NULLA È IMPOSSIBILE io ci credo


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Adesso pure il Mirror riporta sta cosa.

Parlando seriamente, qua stiamo facendo la figura dei *******. Speriamo che i nostri smentiscano a breve, lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non perché non li vale calcisticamente ma perché non ti fa recuperare l investimento.
> Ecco quello che è CR7 : un investimento. Lo paghi tanto ma in 2 anni hai recuperato tutto ed anzi avanzano pure soldi.
> Auba Belotti Diego Morata Lukaku non te lo fanno fare. Nemmeno Modric.
> Messi Neymar e CR7 sono lu unici


Esatto. Paradossalmente penso che sia più dispendioso Kalinic: 25 mil regalati ad un'altra squadra, pressoché nullo. Cr7 fattura più di 100 mil l'anno, compri un'azienda, un brand.


----------



## 97lorenzo (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi va bene scherzare e ci siamo fatti 2 risate questa mattina ma qui si sta esagerando.
> 
> E IMPOSSIBILE sotto ogni aspetto.



di impossibile non c'e nulla, l'operazione è possibile solo nel contesto di un operazione stratosferica commerciale con ovviamente cr7 al centro


----------



## kYMERA (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi



Età


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Età



This.

Ronaldo da grande campione ha modificato il suo stile per adattarsi al nuovo fisico che non gli permette più di essere veloce e abile nel dribbling. Sta avendo un'evoluzione tattica un po' alla Totti.

Ovviamente sarebbe un'operazione folle sia in senso buono che in senso negativo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai è impossibile quest'anno. Mi va benissimo Aubameyang, prendiamolo e lasciamo stare le chimere perché almeno per quest'anno penso che il massimo cui possiamo ambire è il gabonese. Che poi tra parentesi sarebbe tanta roba l.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *News da Pedullà, via Twitter: "Non chiedere a me di CR7.Poi ci resti male.Chiedi all'anonimo che ha scritto l'articolo"*



Ovviamente Pedullà le bolla come fantasie, come è OVVIO che sia.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Adesso pure il Mirror riporta sta cosa.
> 
> Parlando seriamente, qua stiamo facendo la figura dei *******. Speriamo che i nostri smentiscano a breve, lo scherzo è bello quando dura poco.



*Intanto Cristiano Ronaldo ha da poco concluso il suo tour in Cina, iniziato con lo scopo di approcciarsi al fenomeno calcio in Cina e promuovere la sua immagine e il marchio. Le tappe del portoghese sono state Pechino e Shangai, e il bagno di folla è stato eccezionale.

(evento in collaborazione col suo storico sponsor, Nike)*


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (27 Luglio 2017)

Certo che un attacco Composto da Ronaldo, Chalanoglu e Suso ..... Con Kessie dietro e Sanches ad inventare... non sarebbe mica male 
Non dimentichiamo nemmeno A.Silva, per una squadra a trazione anteriore con Ronaldo, Silva, Suso, Chala e Jack davanti.... Brividi.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> di impossibile non c'e nulla, l'operazione è possibile solo nel contesto di un operazione stratosferica commerciale con ovviamente cr7 al centro



C'è un grossissimo insormontabile irrisolvibile problema che si profila all'orizzonte.....
Fassone dove metterà tutti i tifosi del Milan perché san Siro risulterà molto piccolo.....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Luglio 2017)

Ahahaha questa è la barzelletta dell'anno!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Fantacalcio!


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *News da Pedullà, via Twitter: "Non chiedere a me di CR7.Poi ci resti male.Chiedi all'anonimo che ha scritto l'articolo"*



Ecco, bravo Alfredo.
Stiamo facendo la figura dei polli, aspetto le smentite di Fassone oggi per chiudere questa roba


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo Alfredo.
> Stiamo facendo la figura dei polli, aspetto le smentite di Fassone oggi per chiudere questa roba



Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo Alfredo.
> Stiamo facendo la figura dei polli, aspetto le smentite di Fassone oggi per chiudere questa roba



Premetto che non ci credo, ma nella trattativa Bonucci smentì con la medesima sufficienza e stizza xD


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?



Si, é vero, forse é il piú bravo, ma nei confronti dei colleghi e soprattutto dei tifosi che gli fanno domande non é proprio il massimo.


----------



## Heaven (27 Luglio 2017)

Come farsi perculare dai tifosi avversari, lez.1


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?



Si è clamorosamente montato la testa


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2017)

Ovviamente ora su facebook sotto qualsiasi notizia del Milan, i tifosi parlano solo di questo


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Ho aggiunto una delle foto sul sito della Nike. Questo qui comunque fa muovere un sacco di gente.


----------



## InsideTheFire (27 Luglio 2017)

una parte di quelli che qui hanno scritto impossibile...non ci credo...non passiamo per *******...in realtà ci credono eccome...


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...







Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?



Poi mi ripeto, tmw sono i gallopini del suo socio Criscitiello.


----------



## 97lorenzo (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> C'è un grossissimo insormontabile irrisolvibile problema che si profila all'orizzonte.....
> Fassone dove metterà tutti i tifosi del Milan perché san Siro risulterà molto piccolo.....



a be concordo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Luglio 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> una parte di quelli che qui hanno scritto impossibile...non ci credo...non passiamo per *******...in realtà ci credono eccome...



io sono uno di quelli che ha scritto "impossibile" ed è una offesa all'intelligenza credere che il secondo giocatore più forte del pianeta venga a giocare l'EL e lasci il club più importante e forte del mondo nonchè della storia.

edit : Ancora più folle poi è pensare che Florentino Perez faccia partire il giocatore che ha lasciato il segno di più la storia del suo club. Se gli porti 300 milioni forse iniziano a discutere.


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non perché non li vale calcisticamente ma perché non ti fa recuperare l investimento.
> Ecco quello che è CR7 : un investimento. Lo paghi tanto ma in 2 anni hai recuperato tutto ed anzi avanzano pure soldi.
> Auba Belotti Diego Morata Lukaku non te lo fanno fare. Nemmeno Modric.
> Messi Neymar e CR7 sono lu unici



*Concordo in pieno.*
Il costo del cartellino potrebbe essere di 130-150 MLN e ipotizziamo di poterli investire; il problema sarebbe l'ingaggio che è davvero troppo elevato e troppo distante da quello degli altri giocatori in rosa.
Sarebbe comunque qualcosa di clamoroso, ma anche molto rischioso!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> io sono uno di quelli che ha scritto "impossibile" ed è una offesa all'intelligenza credere che il secondo giocatore più forte del pianeta venga a giocare l'EL e lasci il club più importante e forte del mondo nonchè della storia.
> 
> edit : Ancora più folle poi è pensare che Florentino Perez faccia partire il giocatore che ha lasciato il segno di più la storia del suo club. Se gli porti 300 milioni forse iniziano a discutere.




.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Intanto 21 pagine di Impossibilità....


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...


Ovviamente il compenso per Cristiano Ronaldo, comprensivo delle percentuali di sfruttamento dei diritti di immagine in Cina, sfondera' facilmente il tetto dei 100 milioni annui, netti. Venti saranno per il lucido dei suoi scarpini, comunque garantito, i cinesi sono notoriamente persone gentili ed ospitali.  Attendiamo Perez ed il suo Mbappe. Poi, vediamo.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Luglio 2017)

Mi sento male...
Occhio che il costo si recupera abbastanza bene con tutto ciò che comporta un acquisto del genere, quindi non ci scherzerei troppo.
Detto questo, impossibile...o almeno lo sembra...


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2017)

Mandatemi un'ambulanza sono svenutoooooooo


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque mi sembra surreale anche solo scrivere qualcosa su Ronaldo....


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Luglio 2017)

Poi non lamentiamoci se ci prendono tutti per culo siamo a 22 pagine di topic su sta fantasia ..


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Poi non lamentiamoci se ci prendono tutti per culo siamo a 22 pagine di topic su sta fantasia ..


Ogni tanto è anche bello sognare!


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Luglio 2017)

Certo che se ora si presentano con Kalinic ci rimango davvero male. Dopo tutti questo nomi, almeno un Diego Costa o un Aubameyang me lo aspetto.


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2017)

Vi immaginate Ronaldo che atterra a Linate? prima di arrivare a casa Milan ci metterebbe un giorno per via della gente fuori


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2017)

Poi non prendiamo in giro tuttosport quando esce coi titoloni "Messi alla Juve si può" oppure "Messi all' Inter è fatta"...


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Luglio 2017)

sono fantasie fantozziane ... meglio badare al solo e portare una punta TOP in breve ..


----------



## Anguus (27 Luglio 2017)

Premetto che ci credo davvero poco, ma non reputo obiettivamente, per quanto possa esserlo da tifoso, che sia solo pura utopia..Ronaldo ha già vinto tutto ciò che c'era da vincere a livello di club, ha guadagnato tutto ciò che c'era da guadagnare, ha fatto collezione di palloni d'oro e non ha più NULLA da dimostrare a nessuno. Dal punto di vista suo personale non vedo perché a 32 anni non possa trovare quanto meno stimolante l'approdo in una squadra come il Milan, aldilà dello stipendio, aldilà dell'Europa League..forse più stimolante dell'approdo in una qualsiasi altra squadra europea ManUnited in primis, dove si le aspettative su di lui possono essere pericolose..ripeto stiamo parlando di un livello talmente alto di giocatore che si va aldilà del discorso competizione in cui giocare..e non sottovaluterei il discorso "guai col fisco" in Spagna. Dal canto Real se Ronaldo dimostrasse di gradire l'opzione trasferimento, non vedo come Florentino Perez possa opporsi..Ripeto sto cercando solo di essere più obiettivo possibile, fermo restando che certe cifre che leggo sono fuori da ogni logica Milan in questo momento.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...




Quotate


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Premetto che ci credo davvero poco, ma non reputo obiettivamente, per quanto possa esserlo da tifoso, che sia solo pura utopia..Ronaldo ha già vinto tutto ciò che c'era da vincere a livello di club, ha guadagnato tutto ciò che c'era da guadagnare, ha fatto collezione di palloni d'oro e non ha più NULLA da dimostrare a nessuno. Dal punto di vista suo personale non vedo perché a 32 anni non possa trovare quanto meno stimolante l'approdo in una squadra come il Milan, aldilà dello stipendio, aldilà dell'Europa League..forse più stimolante dell'approdo in una qualsiasi altra squadra europea ManUnited in primis, dove si le aspettative su di lui possono essere pericolose..ripeto stiamo parlando di un livello talmente alto di giocatore che si va aldilà del discorso competizione in cui giocare..e non sottovaluterei il discorso "guai col fisco" in Spagna. Dal canto Real se Ronaldo dimostrasse di gradire l'opzione trasferimento, non vedo come Florentino Perez possa opporsi..Ripeto sto cercando solo di essere più obiettivo possibile, fermo restando che certe cifre che leggo sono fuori da ogni logica Milan in questo momento.



Concordo, farei notare solo che F. Pérez in caso di cessione di Neymar teme l'acquisto di Ronaldo da parte del Barcellona e quello si sarebbe uno smacco troppo grande; quindi ne consegue che se lui compra Mbappe e L'INNOMINABILE decide di cambiare aria per le giuste ragioni che elencavi, a quel punto Perez preferisce di gran lunga che vada al Milan non a caso recentemente ha dichiarato "attenti al Milan il Milan si è svegliato "
Vediamo cosa succede


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Per fortuna che non credo a queste baggianate altrimenti dopo ci resterei male.


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2017)

Pedulà ha scritto "Amico non chiedere a me di CR7. Poi ci resti male. Chiedi a chi lo ha scritto stamattina, anche se non si firma. Anonimo veneziano"...
Però anche su Bonucci disse lo stesso in trasmissione il giorno prima dell'Evento che cambiò il mercato.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (27 Luglio 2017)

Quello che voi dite, che sia impossobile, infattibile ecc. è tutto vero. Tutto poco opinabile, e non vi posso contestare questo... Ma sbagliate la ragione, non siete empatici.

Vi siete provati a mettere nella sua testa? 
HA VINTO TUTTO! Sia come singolo che come clubs... 
Vi immaginate che ultima sfida potrebbe essere quella di trasferirsi in un club come il Milan, morto da anni, ma secondo per storia solo al Real, essere il protagonista della rinascita, e VINCERE LO SCUDETTO al primo anno con un club arrivato sesto l'anno prima.
Avete provato a immaginare che tipo di stimolo potrebbe essere per lui??? Una spinta INIMMAGINABILE.

Questa è la mia unica speranza, che lui spinga. Io ci credo finchè la società non smentisce.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?



Vero, hai ragione ma in questo caso ha ragione.
In futuro nessuno lo sa, ma ad oggi è assurdo pensare possa arrivare davvero


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

9]



mabadi ha scritto:


> Pedulà ha scritto "Amico non chiedere a me di CR7. Poi ci resti male. Chiedi a chi lo ha scritto stamattina, anche se non si firma. Anonimo veneziano"...
> Però anche su Bonucci disse lo stesso in trasmissione il giorno prima dell'Evento che cambiò il mercato.


Ragazzi, lasciate perdere TUTTE LE FONTI giornalistiche; su questa storia NON SA NIENTE NESSUNO ad eccezione di F.M Mendes e F.Perez; per capirci qualcosa bisognerà leggere MOLTO tra le righe ma sopratutto vedere cosa succede sul mercato nostro e internazionale (Neymar Mbappe ) da li si potrà vederci un po più chiaro


----------



## Il Genio (27 Luglio 2017)

L'unica molla che lo potrebbe spingere via da Madrid è la questione fiscale, motivo per cui ha già minacciato di volersene andare, ragion per cui non lo vedrei con la maglia del Barça.

Nelle scorse settimane si parlava del PSG, squadra che poi, improvvisamente (direi dopo che i primi incontri tra FAx, MAx e Mendes sono venuti a galla) si è tirata indietro per virare su Neymar.

Due indizi non fanno una prova, ma 2+2 fa sempre 4


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quindi basta attendere il 5-0 di stasera?



Aspettiamo il 27 Agosto dai..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Stai trollando? O pensi davvero ci possa essere una possibilità superiore al 0.01%?



Facciamo 0,2% ok?

"Niente è impossibile", ovvero "Tutto è possibile"


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Quello che voi dite, che sia impossobile, infattibile ecc. è tutto vero. Tutto poco opinabile, e non vi posso contestare questo... Ma sbagliate la ragione, non siete empatici.
> 
> Vi siete provati a mettere nella sua testa?
> HA VINTO TUTTO! Sia come singolo che come clubs...
> ...



Mai come lo stimolo di provare a vincere tre anni di fila la Champions col Real, imprese irreale da calcio anni '70...
Se viene non è per motivazioni calcistiche, è per questioni di marketing, e per i problemi col fisco spagnolo


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Oo



WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Quello che voi dite, che sia impossobile, infattibile ecc. è tutto vero. Tutto poco opinabile, e non vi posso contestare questo... Ma sbagliate la ragione, non siete empatici.
> 
> Vi siete provati a mettere nella sua testa?
> HA VINTO TUTTO! Sia come singolo che come clubs...
> ...



Concordo
aggiungerei anche i problemi col fisco,pare che siano andati a perquisito il suo yatch mentre c'era anche lui, e quello che probabilmente gli hanno già prospettato (Mendes) e che sta vivendo in questi giorni in cina; ossia lo sfondamento completo del mercato orientale tramite appunto la società che rappresenta lo Stato cinese


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo, farei notare solo che F. Pérez in caso di cessione di Neymar teme l'acquisto di Ronaldo da parte del Barcellona e quello si sarebbe uno smacco troppo grande; quindi ne consegue che se lui compra Mbappe e L'INNOMINABILE decide di cambiare aria per le giuste ragioni che elencavi, a quel punto Perez preferisce di gran lunga che vada al Milan non a caso recentemente ha dichiarato "attenti al Milan il Milan si è svegliato "
> Vediamo cosa succede



ma che deve temere Florentino che c'ha una clausola rescissoria di 1 mil di euro


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Facciamo 0,2% ok?
> 
> "Niente è impossibile", ovvero "Tutto è possibile"



Io direi "Nulla è impossibile, alcune cose sono semplicemente molto poco probabili"


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che deve temere Florentino che c'ha una clausola rescissoria di 1 mil di euro



Le clausole contano 0 se uno si chiama cr7 e se ne vuole andare


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Poi non prendiamo in giro tuttosport quando esce coi titoloni "Messi alla Juve si può" oppure "Messi all' Inter è fatta"...



Messi e CR7 sono personaggi e storie lontanissime tra loro accomunate solo dalle vittorie e dal talento


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Le clausole contano 0 se uno si chiama cr7 e se ne vuole andare



e va al Barcellona certo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io direi "Nulla è impossibile, alcune cose sono semplicemente molto poco probabili"



Verissimo

Infatti ho detto 0,2%

Aspettiamo il 27 Agosto...del resto l'ha detto anche Fax1 no? Adesso ci mettiamo comodi per tutto il mese e poi vediamo se arriva qualcos'altro..

Che fretta c'è?

Poi in fondo, che ci costa a noi?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ridendo e scherzando è da giugno che fanno battute su Ronaldo, da quando parlavano del rinnovo di Donnarumma.
Su google ci sono un sacco di articoli, soprattutto di giornali esteri, datati giugno in cui si accenna a uno scambio Ronaldo-Donnarumma.
Io continuo a non crederci, non ci sono le condizioni perché uno come Ronaldo venga ORA da noi, ma ammetto che il tarlo del dubbio mi sta venendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> e va al Barcellona certo



CR7 al barca cosa ci va a fare?
Tifoseria che lo odia, in casa del rivale storico a fargli da spalla, per farsi odiare eternamente dei tifosi del club più importante del mondo? Ma dai....

Guardate che Figo fece il percorso inverso..ma solo perché tra Real e Barca in realtà esiste un abisso incolmabile di prestigio..nessun fenomeno del Real farebbe mai la cosa inversa


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verissimo
> 
> Infatti ho detto 0,2%
> 
> ...



Aldilà delle percentuali che possono essere giuste ma anche sbagliate, quello da te suggerito è il giusto approccio alla faccenda; vedere tra le righe ciò che succede con la conapevolezza che comunque vada da ora in poi ci divertiremo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Luglio 2017)

Arrivasse C Ronaldo, obiettivamente non vedrei grandi differenze da Bacca,

ambedue Latini, veloci e attratti dal pesce


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle percentuali che possono essere giuste ma anche sbagliate, quello da te suggerito è il giusto approccio alla faccenda; vedere tra le righe ciò che succede con la conapevolezza che comunque vada da ora in poi ci divertiremo





Così inoltre non andiamo in panico se non abbiamo un nuovo centravanti nei prossimi 10 giorni...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Ne parliamo da due giorni in questo forum... all'inizio parlavamo di "indizi" strani... tra il serio e il faceto... sembrava tutto assurdo. E resta tale sotto molti aspetti. Assurdo ma possibile. Ora piano piano la notizia sta uscendo...

Non dico più niente sull'INNOMINABILE però. Aspetto e mi godo l'idea per ora, insieme al mio fiasco 

Il prossimo appuntamento decisivo è l'acquisto di Mbappe da parte del Real. Senza quello non si fa nulla. 
Ma se succede, state pronti e godetevi lo spettacolo perchè il Milan, il VERO Milan, sta tornando 

PS: a tutti quelli che dicono che è impensabile che lasci il Real per venire in una squadra che fa l'EL... ma davvero avete dimenticato chi siamo??? Davvero??? Il Piccione ha fatto molti molti più danni di quello che pensassi.
Per venti anni i nostri giocatori hanno vinto il pallone d'oro, la nostra maglia l'hanno indossata i più grandi della storia del calcio... ma scherziamo davvero???
Giusto per ricordarvelo, prima che l'INNOMINABILE vestisse la maglia del Real, il Milan è sempre stato l'incubo delle merengue, ogni volta che ci incrociavano ne uscivano con le ossa rotte... l'ha detto candidamente lo stesso Perez... ora da certi commenti che leggo sembra che siamo diventati il Poggibonsi... mah


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Luglio 2017)

Dai raga... seriamente...


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2017)

Ricordo "niang cambia maglia" dal 7 passa al 94.


----------



## kipstar (27 Luglio 2017)

ma dite che l'endorsement fatto l'altro giorno dal presidente delle merenghe forse era un messaggio per l'INNOMINABILE ? mah ...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Muoio.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ne parliamo da due giorni in questo forum... all'inizio parlavamo di "indizi" strani... tra il serio e il faceto... sembrava tutto assurdo. E resta tale sotto molti aspetti. Assurdo ma possibile. Ora piano piano la notizia sta uscendo...
> 
> Non dico più niente sull'INNOMINABILE però. Aspetto e mi godo l'idea per ora, insieme al mio fiasco
> 
> ...



Ahahah giusto!! Ero presente quando abbiamo rifilato un bel 4a 0 al Real nel 1989 anno della 1 coppa campioni epoca Berlusconi. ..
comunque come il più scettico di tutti ESIGO smentite UFFICIALI DA PARTE DELLA SOCIETÀ in breve tempo; al contrario insieme a tanti di noi, mi sento autorizzato a sperare......


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

ma veramente ci state credendo ? dai ragazzi è OVVIO che è una battuta di fine estate . 

Godetevi 10 giocatori nuovi di pacca e altri 2/3 in arrivo . 

Lasciate perdere CR7 che poi fate come gli interisti che sul loro forum stanno parlando di Nainggolan e Vidal come possibile accoppiata a centrocampo.


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

La società dovrebbe appunto dare una bella smentita a tutto questo così almeno torniamo a parlare di cose realizzabili, ovvio che se passano i giorni e non arriva alcuna smentita...beh...insomma....


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma dite che l'endorsement fatto l'altro giorno dal presidente delle merenghe forse era un messaggio per l'INNOMINABILE ? mah ...



Fa parte di uno degli indizi con cui negli ultimi 2 giorni stiamo discutendo sull'INNOMINABILE


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ahahah giusto!! Ero presente quando abbiamo rifilato un bel 4a 0 al Real nel 1989 anno della 1 coppa campioni epoca Berlusconi. ..
> comunque come il più scettico di tutti ESIGO smentite UFFICIALI DA PARTE DELLA SOCIETÀ in breve tempo; al contrario insieme a tanti di noi, mi sento autorizzato a sperare......



Era un 5-0 per la precisione...
Ancelotti, Rijkaard, Gullit, Van Basten e Donadoni


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era un 5-0 per la precisione...
> Ancelotti, Rijkaard, Gullit, Van Basten e Donadoni



Giusto hai ragione; al gol di Ancelotti venne giù lo stadio, una bomba incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma veramente ci state credendo ? dai ragazzi è OVVIO che è una battuta di fine estate .
> 
> Godetevi 10 giocatori nuovi di pacca e altri 2/3 in arrivo .
> 
> Lasciate perdere CR7 che poi fate come gli interisti che sul loro forum stanno parlando di Nainggolan e Vidal come possibile accoppiata a centrocampo.



Credo nessuno ci rimarrebbe male qui..
Noi non siamo come i tifosi dell'Inter..ma soprattutto il Milan non è #lameastosapotenzadisuning


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo nessuno ci rimarrebbe male qui..
> Noi non siamo come i tifosi dell'Inter..ma soprattutto il Milan non è #lameastosapotenzadisuning



Comunque è molto più facile che venga l'INNOMINABILE da noi che Naingollan e Vidal da loro


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma veramente ci state credendo ? dai ragazzi è OVVIO che è una battuta di fine estate .
> 
> Godetevi 10 giocatori nuovi di pacca e altri 2/3 in arrivo .
> 
> Lasciate perdere CR7 che poi fate come gli interisti che sul loro forum stanno parlando di Nainggolan e Vidal come possibile accoppiata a centrocampo.



eheh giusto ed equilibrato approccio razionale 

Vediamo. Fino a che non smentiscono ufficialmente... è lecito sognare l'INNOMINABILE.

PS: magari poi arriva Pavoletti... ma scriveremmo centinaia di commenti sulla fattibilità dell'acquisto del Pavoloso?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ho trovato una immagine della prima pagina di Marca di giugno.
Ronaldo aveva chiesto a Perez la cessione, e veniva accostato allo United e al Psg.

Parla però anche di una offerta misteriosa da 180 milioni sulla scrivania di Perez, forse di una "fantomatica squadra cinese".

Il titolo di Marca è "Nada es imposible", niente è impossibile.....

Vi giuro che più ci penso più i tasselli vanno al loro posto, potrei svenire

Ps era A Bola, non Marca, che lo ha ritwittato


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> eheh giusto ed equilibrato approccio razionale
> 
> Vediamo. Fino a che non smentiscono ufficialmente... è lecito sognare l'INNOMINABILE.
> 
> PS: magari poi arriva Pavoletti... ma scriveremmo centinaia di commenti sulla fattibilità dell'acquisto del Pavoloso?



A beh se la vedi cosi ok  

Su Cavoletti ci sarebbero state 20 pagine di insulti almeno qui si sogna l'impossibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato una immagine della prima pagina di Marca di giugno.
> Ronaldo aveva chiesto a Perez la cessione, e veniva accostato allo United e al Psg.
> 
> Parla però anche di una offerta misteriosa da 180 milioni sulla scrivania di Perez, forse di una "fantomatica squadra cinese".
> ...



suggestioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato una immagine della prima pagina di Marca di giugno.
> Ronaldo aveva chiesto a Perez la cessione, e veniva accostato allo United e al Psg.
> 
> Parla però anche di una offerta misteriosa da 180 milioni sulla scrivania di Perez, forse di una "fantomatica squadra cinese".
> ...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato una immagine della prima pagina di Marca di giugno.
> Ronaldo aveva chiesto a Perez la cessione, e veniva accostato allo United e al Psg.
> 
> Parla però anche di una offerta misteriosa da 180 milioni sulla scrivania di Perez, forse di una "fantomatica squadra cinese".
> ...



ahhh questo indizio me l'ero perso. Bravo! 
Gli indizi sono tanti tanti...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era un 5-0 per la precisione...
> Ancelotti, Rijkaard, Gullit, Van Basten e Donadoni



E per dirla tutta, la sera della "partita perfetta" del 3-0 allo United, l'INNOMINABILE era in campo e ha visto cosa significa giocare nel Milan a San Siro... anche quella sera fu uno spettacolo indimenticabile, lo stadio rischiò di crollare...


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Allora,analizziamo un po' di indizi:Fassone circa 15 gg fa disse che si valutera' se fare ancora qualcosina o qualcosona.Al termine della presentazione di Bonucci,Mirabelli disse"niente e' impossibile sorridendo e guardando Fassone.Niang libera la 7.Martedi i nostri spariscono per 2 ore e poi si sapra' dell'incontro con Mendes.L'Innominabile inizia a seguire Bonucci su twitter.Fassone che ieri parla di possibile ciliegina....Detto cio' rimane fantascienza,ma io il fiasco per ora non lo poso via...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E per dirla tutta, la sera della "partita perfetta" del 3-0 allo United, l'INNOMINABILE era in campo e ha visto cosa significa giocare nel Milan a San Siro... anche quella sera fu uno spettacolo indimenticabile, lo stadio rischiò di crollare...



Quel match fu il culmine dell'epopea berlusconiana per me...perché con u gruppo di eroi respingemmo l'assalto del rampante UTD che veniva su come nuova potenza..

La vittoria 5-0 col Real invece fu l'inizio della leggenda..le zuccate di Rijkaard e Gullit diedero l'impressione di uno strapotere tecnico e fisico imbarazzante


----------



## Cat85 (27 Luglio 2017)

@Cat85 Qui sono ammesse solamente notizie da fonti consentite.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E per dirla tutta, la sera della "partita perfetta" del 3-0 allo United, l'INNOMINABILE era in campo e ha visto cosa significa giocare nel Milan a San Siro... anche quella sera fu uno spettacolo indimenticabile, lo stadio rischiò di crollare...



Mai umiliato così tanto, alla fine fu quasi colpito da crisi isterica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> suggestioni



Ovviamente, però mi piace giocare a fare lo Sherlock Holmes 

Il 3-4 giugno a Cardiff si incontrano Fassone e Mirabelli con Mendes.
Mendes dice "Milan club molto serio" e ci molla Andre Silva in un amen (dimostrazione di forza e serietà?)
Il 6 giugno Ronaldo chiede la cessione.
Il 7 giugno si parla di offerta da 180 milioni da un club "ignoto", non essendo United e PSG l'unica alternativa ritenuta credibile è una società cinese.

Però 

A gennaio Mendes ha ricevuto offerte monstre dalla Cina per Ronaldo, non vennero nemmeno ascoltate.
Di chi è quindi quella offerta?

Perez dal nulla se ne esce con "il Milan sta tornando".
Mendes e Fassone si incontrano in segreto in Sardegna.
Ronaldo attualmente è in Cina.
Casualmente escono spifferi di una offerta del Milan con tanto di cifre.

Il Milan non è "una fantomatica squadra cinese", è un top club assoluto.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mai umiliato così tanto, alla fine fu quasi colpito da crisi isterica.



Si stava chiedendo com'era possibile che Oddo l'avesse annullato tutta la sera..

Scherzi a parte, giocammo il match perfetto


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato una immagine della prima pagina di Marca di giugno.
> Ronaldo aveva chiesto a Perez la cessione, e veniva accostato allo United e al Psg.
> 
> Parla però anche di una offerta misteriosa da 180 milioni sulla scrivania di Perez, forse di una "fantomatica squadra cinese".
> ...



Caro Lineker ecco un'altro indizio da sommare ai precedenti
L'INNOMINABILE AVANZA


----------



## Osv (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma dai....7.... potrebbe essere Gianluigi Lentini.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, però mi piace giocare a fare lo Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Il 3-4 giugno a Cardiff si incontrano Fassone e Mirabelli con Mendes.
> Mendes dice "Milan club molto serio" e ci molla Andre Silva in un amen (dimostrazione di forza e serietà?)
> ...



Ragazzi se continuiamo così da qui a domani attendo l'ufficialità


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Immaginatevi San Siro alla prima partita casalinga del 2018,un pallone d'oro alzato al cielo di Milano....


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Caro Lineker ecco un'altro indizio da sommare ai precedenti
> L'INNOMINABILE AVANZA&#55357;&#56872;



ahah indizi su indizi


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, però mi piace giocare a fare lo Sherlock Holmes
> 
> Il 3-4 giugno a Cardiff si incontrano Fassone e Mirabelli con Mendes.
> Mendes dice "Milan club molto serio" e ci molla Andre Silva in un amen (dimostrazione di forza e serietà?)
> ...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

vincenzo1981 ha scritto:


> Immaginatevi San Siro alla prima partita casalinga del 2018,un pallone d'oro alzato al cielo di Milano....



se arriva L'INNOMINABILE Fassone avrà una grossa grana: DOVE li mette tutti i tifosi, San Siro risulterà i-na-de-gua-to
Per ridere un po....questa è la più bella che ho letto......"Se lo prendiamo mi faccio ingravidare da Fassone"


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Non vorrei dire ma... la notizia è riportata su tutte le principali testate internazionali...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma... la notizia è riportata su tutte le principali testate internazionali...



Ora onestamente non so se gioire o preoccuparmi; gioire perche sarebbe la conferma dei nostri sospetti, preocuparme perché non vorrei che la diffusione della notizia complicasse l'affair.....
a meno che..........


----------



## GP7 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma... la notizia è riportata su tutte le principali testate internazionali...



ma non sulle nazionali


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma... la notizia è riportata su tutte le principali testate internazionali...



cioé? quali?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma... la notizia è riportata su tutte le principali testate internazionali...



Saranno tutte news di rimbalzo...il click che fai con un articolo del genere non lo fai con nulla


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...



Ma no dai, ragazzi. Non succederà mai, no? Figuriamoci...


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

io su Marca e AS non vedo nulla.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Luglio 2017)

certo il caldo gioca brutti scherzi


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verissimo
> 
> Infatti ho detto 0,2%
> 
> ...



infatti volevo esprimere in altri termini il fatto che condivido il tuo pensiero! Oltretutto il fatto che la dirigenza ha dato un segnale di "attesa" lo vedo positivo verso chi giocherà contro il Craiova e soprattutto verso Cutrone. È un po' come dire: "ragazzo, fatti valere, perché crediamo in te* e quindi non abbiamo fretta". *come alternativa in rosa


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma questo però sta sempre come un cane rabbioso nei confronti di tutti gli altri. Non mi piace questo modo di fare giornalismo. Anche lui ne ha sparate tante è?


Bravo, Mario, stavolta non mi sento di condividere il suo atteggiamento. Questa trattativa sta andando sopra e sotto la capacità di percezione dei media. Chi sa non può dire di sapere di più di chi pensa che non sia nulla, perché non vi sono riscontri obbiettivi che confortino l'una e l'altra posizione. La circostanza dei cellulari staccati è emblematica: avevano paura di essere intercettati dai sensori GSM. E Mirabelli, nella intervista al Corriere di qualche giorno fa, ha candidamente confessato di aver più volte annunciato e fatto annunciare dai suoi collaboratori di andare in un certo posto in auto, e di aver ppi voltato strada al casello per andare altrove. Questa segretezza non è normale per dirigenti che, ad esempio, hanno trattato lo spinosissimo caso Donnarumma alla luce del sole, a Casa Milan. Lo diventa se la trattativa, per la delicatezza della questione, involge interessi e situazioni che richiedono tempo, e riservatezza. In franchezza, non si esprime alcuna valutazione sulle possibili cause, ci si limita ad osservare l'abnormita' degli effetti per oggetti come Renato Sanches o Diego Costa, a quanto pare usciti prematuramente dagli obiettivi dei rossoneri, come oggi apprendiamo. Calma, quindi, ed attesa, senza pregiudizi.


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ovvio che le testate nazionali non riportino l'indiscrezione,hanno gli incubi al solo pensiero i servi dei gobbi.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cioé? quali?



I principali inglesi. Non italiani o spagnoli però...


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo, Mario, stavolta non mi sento di condividere il suo atteggiamento. Questa trattativa sta andando sopra e sotto la capacità di percezione dei media. Chi sa non può dire di sapere di più di chi pensa che non sia nulla, perché non vi sono riscontri obbiettivi che confortino l'una e l'altra posizione. La circostanza dei cellulari staccati è emblematica: avevano paura di essere intercettati dai sensori GSM. E Mirabelli, nella intervista al Corriere di qualche giorno fa, ha candidamente confessato di aver più volte annunciato e fatto annunciare dai suoi collaboratori di andare in un certo posto in auto, e di aver ppi voltato strada al casello per andare altrove. Questa segretezza non è normale per dirigenti che, ad esempio, hanno trattato lo spinosissimo caso Donnarumma alla luce del sole, a Casa Milan. Lo diventa se la trattativa, per la delicatezza della questione, involge interessi e situazioni che richiedono tempo, e riservatezza. In franchezza, non si esprime alcuna valutazione sulle possibili cause, ci si limita ad osservare l'abnormita' degli effetti per oggetti come Renato Sanches o Diego Costa, a quanto pare usciti prematuramente dagli obiettivi dei rossoneri, come oggi apprendiamo. Calma, quindi, ed attesa, senza pregiudizi.



Aggiungo solamente che spendere 40 mln per tenere Andrè Silva in panchina mi sembra strano.. Avrebbe molto senso invece il trio Calha-Silva-Ronaldo o addirittura Cahla dietro a Silva e Ronaldo, con il sacrificio, ahimè, di Suso.. Io comunque penso che se Suso rinnova non si fa Ronaldo ma se Suso non continua a rinnovare una fiammella di speranza c'è!


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Luglio 2017)

sui quotidiani inglesi

the sun, mirror e daily star

el globo brasile


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

addirittura 30 pagine per questa notizia su CR7..... chissà se fosse arrivata prima dell'acquisto di Bonucci a quante pagine saremmo arrivati. Un paio di mesi fa penso nemmeno a 2.

Vero c'è qualche coincidenza e indizio che fa pensare. Ma ci credo veramente poco possa avverarsi e a dire il vero non ci crederei nemmeno se lo vedo con foto in rossonero.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo parlando del nulla ragazzi. Non prendiamo Aubameyang perché vuole troppo di ingaggio e il borussia vuole troppo per il cartellino e prendiamo CR7? va bene sognare ma cerchiamo di non passare oltre ai confini dell'immaginazione.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Luglio 2017)

non Andre Silva non era un raccomandata al Milan da Ronaldo?


----------



## Solo (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma non avrebbe senso chiudere il topic?

E' inutile che prendiamo in giro gli interisti con Messi e poi facciamo 30 pagine su Ronaldo al Milan...


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Se prendi aube non rientri mai dell'investimento fatto,con cr7 spendi il triplo ma in max 2 anni vai pure in guadagno dato che lui da solo e' un'azienda che genererebbe introiti assurdi per lui e per noi.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del nulla ragazzi. Non prendiamo Aubameyang perché vuole troppo di ingaggio e il borussia vuole troppo per il cartellino e prendiamo CR7? va bene sognare ma cerchiamo di non passare oltre ai confini dell'immaginazione.



Ma ti immagini i fegati spappolati dilá?


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del nulla ragazzi. Non prendiamo Aubameyang perché vuole troppo di ingaggio e il borussia vuole troppo per il cartellino e prendiamo CR7? va bene sognare ma cerchiamo di non passare oltre ai confini dell'immaginazione.



Bah oddio... che non prendiamo Aubameyang per motivi economici lo dicono i giornalisti. Magari stavano portando avanti tutto con Mendes da inizio giugno e in attesa di una risposta hanno tenuto semplicemente tutte le piste aperte, incluso Aubame.

Vediamo, magari è il nulla come dici tu, ma in questa storia il lato economico è forse il meno importante in realtà.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi è ovvio che al 99% non succederà, però ormai il tarlo lo hanno messo e ci divertiamo a fantasticare.

Le analogie con Messi all'Inter non stanno in piedi, quella fu una sbraitato di Caressa a casaccio.

Almeno qui abbiamo un minimo filo logico da seguire, che va avanti da giugno, e non sottovalutate che Ronaldo ha VERAMENTE chiesto la cessione, poi ritrattata.
E soprattutto con i fatti abbiamo dimostrato che i soldi li abbiamo, e pure tanti.

Poi ripeto, al 99% rimarrà a Madrid, ma che ci siamo incontrati spesso e volentie col suo procuratore non è una invenzione


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini i fegati spappolati dilá?



bè ovvio!! godrei solo per quello, poi può anche tornare a Madrid già a Gennaio


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah oddio... che non prendiamo Aubameyang per motivi economici lo dicono i giornalisti. Magari stavano portando avanti tutto con Mendes da inizio giugno e in attesa di una risposta hanno tenuto semplicemente tutte le piste aperte, incluso Aubame.
> 
> Vediamo, magari è il nulla come dici tu, ma in questa storia il lato economico è forse il meno importante in realtà.



Io dico solo che la punta serve come il pane e lo sappiamo tutti, inoltre serve un colpone mediatico al di là di Bonucci.
Sono 2 mesi che abbiamo fatto fuoco sul mercato, sugli attaccanti abbiamo solo fatto trapelare nomi ma non abbiamo fatto nessuna offerta concreta a nessun club per nessun giocatore..l'unico che abbiamo chiuso in mezza giornata Silva


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini i fegati spappolati dilá?



sarebbe epico.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Di buono c'è che se ci fossero 150 milioni per CR7, giocatori come Aguero e Bale diventano abbordabili.


----------



## bmb (27 Luglio 2017)

Lo vado dicendo da mesi.


----------



## ultràinside (27 Luglio 2017)

Vado un attimi o t, Fassone aveva parlato che a breve ci sarebbe stato un nuovo sponsor di primo livello, si è saputo niente ?
Nuove entrate... chissà


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sarebbe epico.



Per una riserva della Juve? Nah


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah oddio... che non prendiamo Aubameyang per motivi economici lo dicono i giornalisti. Magari stavano portando avanti tutto con Mendes da inizio giugno e in attesa di una risposta hanno tenuto semplicemente tutte le piste aperte, incluso Aubame.
> 
> Vediamo, magari è il nulla come dici tu, ma in questa storia il lato economico è forse il meno importante in realtà.



magari si, magari no. Non lo possiamo sapere. Ma se pensiamo di avere budget infinito ci sbagliamo di grosso, non esiste al mondo una cosa simile. Mettiamo pure per ipotesi sia vero, che abbiamo tutti questi soldi, perché allora non provarci per Neymar? lui avrebbe molto più senso se vuoi iniziare un progetto vincente per molti anni. Oppure Dybala, Mbappe stesso..ecc ecc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di buono c'è che se ci fossero 150 milioni per CR7, giocatori come Aguero e Bale diventano abbordabili.



No no no...tu non cogli il senso di questa operazione allora...
150 milioni per CR7 sono completamente diversi da 80 per Bale che ha un miliardesimo del seguito di Ronaldo

Guarda per farla breve è come per il Milan, ma perché dare 800 milioni al nano per un milan con rosa da serie B quando con meno soldi ti prendevi un club inglese o tedesco con rosa già più forte?

Perché i cinesi hanno detto "Noi vogliamo quel brand lì, Milan" idem sarebbe con CR7, sarebbe un'operazione economica, non è prendiamo CR7 il calciatore è "Prendiamo il nr 1"


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari si, magari no. Non lo possiamo sapere. Ma se pensiamo di avere budget infinito ci sbagliamo di grosso, non esiste al mondo una cosa simile. Mettiamo pure per ipotesi sia vero, che abbiamo tutti questi soldi, perché allora non provarci per Neymar? lui avrebbe molto più senso se vuoi iniziare un progetto vincente per molti anni. Oppure Dybala, Mbappe stesso..ecc ecc.



Beh puoi paragonare per rilevanza ed importanza come cassa acustica di risonanza mondiale, perché di questo si tratta solo Neymar all'INNOMINABILE gli altri 2 (Dybala e Mbappe in Cina a livello di risonanza valgono 0) ; i perché possono essere molteplici forse uno dei tanti è la vicinanza con Mendes che ovviamente sarebbe il grande regista dell'operazione


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no...tu non cogli il senso di questa operazione allora...
> 150 milioni per CR7 sono completamente diversi da 80 per Bale che ha un miliardesimo del seguito di Ronaldo
> 
> Guarda per farla breve è come per il Milan, ma perché dare 800 milioni al nano per un milan con rosa da serie B quando con meno soldi ti prendevi un club inglese o tedesco con rosa già più forte?
> ...



totalmente d'accordo!


----------



## kipstar (27 Luglio 2017)

a leggere i commenti e le motivazioni e anche gli indizi....uno incomincia a crederci ....


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di buono c'è che se ci fossero 150 milioni per CR7, giocatori come Aguero e Bale diventano abbordabili.



No, non è automatica la cosa.

150 milioni per CR7 diventano 300 in un anno.

Per Bale e Aguero, molti molti molti meno.


----------



## Anguus (27 Luglio 2017)

Concordo sul fatto che bisogna leggere parecchio tra le righe e la dirigenza con Montella lo ha chiaramente dimostrato. Ricordo nella conferenza le parole di Montella "Chissà che non siamo noi a togliere i migliori giocatori in rosa alla Juventus, alla Lazio, ecc.."...poco tempo e arrivano Bonucci e Biglia. Nella stessa conferenza un'altra frase in cui da Fassone viene spiegato che si stava riflettendo sul fatto di poter gestire il budget rimasto su uno o più giocatori. Per questo motivo ho sempre creduto che il Milan o facesse uno tra Aubameyang e Belotti, o che facesse un attaccante come Kalinic e una o più ale come Cuadrado per esempio. Tutto questo prima della partenza in Cina, perché lì qualcosa è successo e in particolare mi sembra chiaro che ci sia stato da parte del numero 1 cinese la disponibilità a mettere a disposizione un extra budget. Da quel momento in poi si è congelato un po' tutto, in primis Kalinic, dato praticamente per fatto, adesso anche Sanches . Sembra quasi che la società voglia sondare qualche situazione, nascosta magari sotto quel Mr X che proprio in Cina è venuto fuori, per vedere se sussista la possibilità per intavolare una trattativa. Ed è così che il duo dalla super trasparenza mediatica ad un tratto fa un blitz in Sardegna in piena notte, ad un tratto non gradisce fare più nomi di altri calciatori, ad un tratto svia le domande di mercato con un mega sorriso tra le labbra. Ora..se quel Mr. X sia l'Innominabile e se ci stiano davvero provando lo sapremo, nel male o nel b...nel male nel male.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Luglio 2017)

dai ronnie su che ci sono i mondiali...la vogliamo testare sta intesa con Silva o no??


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Concordo sul fatto che bisogna leggere parecchio tra le righe e la dirigenza con Montella lo ha chiaramente dimostrato. Ricordo nella conferenza le parole di Montella "Chissà che non siamo noi a togliere i migliori giocatori in rosa alla Juventus, alla Lazio, ecc.."...poco tempo e arrivano Bonucci e Biglia. Nella stessa conferenza un'altra frase in cui da Fassone viene spiegato che si stava riflettendo sul fatto di poter gestire il budget rimasto su uno o più giocatori. Per questo motivo ho sempre creduto che il Milan o facesse uno tra Aubameyang e Belotti, o che facesse un attaccante come Kalinic e una o più ale come Cuadrado per esempio. Tutto questo prima della partenza in Cina, perché lì qualcosa è successo e in particolare mi sembra chiaro che ci sia stato da parte del numero 1 cinese la disponibilità a mettere a disposizione un extra budget. Da quel momento in poi si è congelato un po' tutto, in primis Kalinic, dato praticamente per fatto, adesso anche Sanches . Sembra quasi che la società voglia sondare qualche situazione, nascosta magari sotto quel Mr X che proprio in Cina è venuto fuori, per vedere se sussista la possibilità per intavolare una trattativa. Ed è così che il duo dalla super trasparenza mediatica ad un tratto fa un blitz in Sardegna in piena notte, ad un tratto non gradisce fare più nomi di altri calciatori, ad un tratto svia le domande di mercato con un mega sorriso tra le labbra. Ora..se quel Mr. X sia l'Innominabile e se ci stiano davvero provando lo sapremo, nel male o nel b...nel male nel male.



Il cambio di linea dopo il viaggio in Cina è palese dai
O hanno detto che il rubinetto ora va chiuso oppure........surprais


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

E' come se tu avessi 50.000 euro per comprare un'auto,devi scegliere tra quella che ti piace e' costa 35.000 oppure una che costa 8.000 ma che non ti dice niente,ti peserebbe infinitamente di piu' spenderne 8.000 che 35.000...Ecco perche' cr7 e tutta la spesa che comporterebbe avrebbe un senso dal lato economico che un'altra operazione non avrebbe mai.


----------



## Eziomare (27 Luglio 2017)

Raga', ma ci credete davvero?


----------



## Compix83 (27 Luglio 2017)

Io non capisco alcuni di voi su che basi dicano che sia impossibile. Sarebbe clamoroso, difficile, entusiasmante, ma nel calcio e nella vita la parola "impossibile" non esiste, se non nella vostra testa.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no...tu non cogli il senso di questa operazione allora...
> 150 milioni per CR7 sono completamente diversi da 80 per Bale che ha un miliardesimo del seguito di Ronaldo
> 
> Guarda per farla breve è come per il Milan, ma perché dare 800 milioni al nano per un milan con rosa da serie B quando con meno soldi ti prendevi un club inglese o tedesco con rosa già più forte?
> ...



Eh si quoto in pieno.

D'altronde Fassone ha sempre parlato chiaramente di "budget per il top player", senza mai far capire a nessuno di quanto e cosa parlasse.
Forse, e avrebbe senso, quel budget è stato concordato da tempo (almeno da inizio giugno, operazione Silva) e solo ed unicamente per l'INNOMINABILE, ovvero non uno forte ma il migliore di tutti. Nell'attesa hanno messo in piedi altre trattative consapevoli come noi che stiamo parlando di qualcosa di QUASI impossibile, nel caso in cui la trattativa complicatissima saltasse, senza però guarda caso chiudere mai per nessuno.

Adesso improvvisamente, dopo l'incontro con Mendes, tutto appare congelato, tutte le trattative, anche questo budget speciale.
E' tutto veramente troppo sospetto.

Su una cosa comunque non c'è alcun dubbio: se la proprietà cinese si presentasse al mondo con l'INNOMINABILE... immaginate gli effetti?
Perchè poi resta sempre la grande domanda... CHI HA DAVVERO COMPRATO IL MILAN??


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Raga', ma ci credete davvero?


Si dai voglio crederci, voglio sognare, voglio illudermi, tanto si spegnerà tutto tra poco, vero?


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Luglio 2017)

Passiamo alle cose formali?




Cmq mi sta bene già che ne stiamo parlando.
L'anno scorso si ragionata su pavoletti.


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari si, magari no. Non lo possiamo sapere. Ma se pensiamo di avere budget infinito ci sbagliamo di grosso, non esiste al mondo una cosa simile. Mettiamo pure per ipotesi sia vero, che abbiamo tutti questi soldi, perché allora non provarci per Neymar? lui avrebbe molto più senso se vuoi iniziare un progetto vincente per molti anni. Oppure Dybala, Mbappe stesso..ecc ecc.


Amico mio, non è possibile valutare questo ipotetico affare sotto una prospettiva puramente tecnica, altrimenti questo affare non sarebbe stato minimamente concepibile dal Milan nello status quo economico in cui attualmente versa. Di esso dovrà essere considerata esclusivamente l'incidenza prospettica sui progetti economici e finanziari della proprietà nel medio termine, tre-cinque anni, nella suggestione razionale promanante dalla imponente immagine sportiva di Cristiano Ronaldo a livello globale, nulla di comparabile con quella di Neymar, né tanto meno con quella di Dybala o Mbappe, con ciò tralasciando volutamente lo stretto merito tecnico, su cui le opinioni sono legittimamente diverse. È il tipico affare che avvincerebbe un investitore di Ac Milan China, che si annuncia ormai la futura cassaforte di famiglia.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Già 32 pagine....aiuto


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe una follia da fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si quoto in pieno.
> 
> D'altronde Fassone ha sempre parlato chiaramente di "budget per il top player", senza mai far capire a nessuno di quanto e cosa parlasse.
> Forse, e avrebbe senso, quel budget è stato concordato da tempo (almeno da inizio giugno, operazione Silva) e solo ed unicamente per l'INNOMINABILE, ovvero non uno forte ma il migliore di tutti. Nell'attesa hanno messo in piedi altre trattative consapevoli come noi che stiamo parlando di qualcosa di QUASI impossibile, nel caso in cui la trattativa complicatissima saltasse, senza però guarda caso chiudere mai per nessuno.
> ...



Allora comprare CR7 avrebbe un'effetto mediatico nemmeno calcolabile...al tempo dei social e della comunicazione in tempo reale?
Avete presente l'altro Ronaldo quando andò all'Inter? Moltiplicatelo per 100mila volte e ci si fa un'idea..

Però appunto rimane davvero difficile, devono incastrarsi tantissimi pezzi..in primis Mbappé al Real..

PS: come mai CR7 non è in turnee negli usa con il Real? Chiedo seriamente, è infortunato?


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari si, magari no. Non lo possiamo sapere. Ma se pensiamo di avere budget infinito ci sbagliamo di grosso, non esiste al mondo una cosa simile. Mettiamo pure per ipotesi sia vero, che abbiamo tutti questi soldi, perché allora non provarci per Neymar? lui avrebbe molto più senso se vuoi iniziare un progetto vincente per molti anni. Oppure Dybala, Mbappe stesso..ecc ecc.


Il tuo è un discorso sportivo, che forse ci sta. Ma se si parla di cr7 acquisti qualcosa in più del calciatore.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si quoto in pieno.
> 
> D'altronde Fassone ha sempre parlato chiaramente di "budget per il top player", senza mai far capire a nessuno di quanto e cosa parlasse.
> Forse, e avrebbe senso, quel budget è stato concordato da tempo (almeno da inizio giugno, operazione Silva) e solo ed unicamente per l'INNOMINABILE, ovvero non uno forte ma il migliore di tutti. Nell'attesa hanno messo in piedi altre trattative consapevoli come noi che stiamo parlando di qualcosa di QUASI impossibile, nel caso in cui la trattativa complicatissima saltasse, senza però guarda caso chiudere mai per nessuno.
> ...


Quasi quasi brevetto la mia invenzione ........L'INNOMINABILE !!!!
un bel copyright! !


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco alcuni di voi su che basi dicano che sia impossibile. Sarebbe clamoroso, difficile, entusiasmante, ma nel calcio e nella vita la parola "impossibile" non esiste, se non nella vostra testa.



Io dico che è più credibile spenderne 150 per Lui che 70 per Aubameyang.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si quoto in pieno.
> 
> D'altronde Fassone ha sempre parlato chiaramente di "budget per il top player", senza mai far capire a nessuno di quanto e cosa parlasse.
> Forse, e avrebbe senso, quel budget è stato concordato da tempo (almeno da inizio giugno, operazione Silva) e solo ed unicamente per l'INNOMINABILE, ovvero non uno forte ma il migliore di tutti. Nell'attesa hanno messo in piedi altre trattative consapevoli come noi che stiamo parlando di qualcosa di QUASI impossibile, nel caso in cui la trattativa complicatissima saltasse, senza però guarda caso chiudere mai per nessuno.
> ...



Tempo fa si parlava di una fantomatica cordata cinese con Mendes a capo, comunque comincio a pensare che Mendes qualcosa centri


----------



## Gas (27 Luglio 2017)

Un poco ci potrei anche credere.
Il Milan è una polveriera pronta ad esplodere come numero di tifosi. Abbiamo un incredibile numero di "potenziali tifosi" da raccogliere ed un investimento apparentemente pazzo come questo potrebbe dare un ritorno di gran lunga superiore.


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ogni volta che riprendo il tel e faccio.il refresh e vedo il numero delle oagine aumentare mi viene la tachicardia.. vado avanti e spero "ora becco un grassetto..".. 
Perché Sky ci devi fare questo..


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari si, magari no. Non lo possiamo sapere. Ma se pensiamo di avere budget infinito ci sbagliamo di grosso, non esiste al mondo una cosa simile. Mettiamo pure per ipotesi sia vero, che abbiamo tutti questi soldi, perché allora non provarci per Neymar? lui avrebbe molto più senso se vuoi iniziare un progetto vincente per molti anni. Oppure Dybala, Mbappe stesso..ecc ecc.



Tu dici che non abbiamo un budget illimitato?? Razionalmente ti dico che sono d'accordo con te, ovviamente, ma ti metto le cose sotto una luce diversa..

Poniamo che dietro Li ci sia davvero un enorme cordata di aziende cinesi, guidate direttamente dal governo centrale, che abbiano appoggiato l'idea di acquistare il più glorioso club europeo (ok dopo il Real, te lo concedo ) con l'intento di diffondere mediaticamente e commercialmente il calcio in Cina... io credo che una cordata simile potrebbe aver posto come condizione quella di avere il numero 1, il più forte e famoso giocatore del mondo a disposizione, come dimostrazione della credibilità dell'intero progetto.

Diciamo che l'INNOMINABILE potrebbe essere la prova richiesta della serietà del progetto Milan China da parte dei veri investitori, la prova attesa per poi buttare giù la maschera e fare sapere a tutti CHI HA COMPRATO DAVVERO IL MILAN 

Questo spiegherebbe tante cose secondo me, incluso il fatto che Li abbia alla fine acquistato la società tramite il fondo Elliott, no?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Luglio 2017)

Complicatissima come operazione, ma non mi sento di dire sia una cosa impossibile. Partiamo dall'esborso economico, tantissimi soldi , ma sarebbe un giocatore che si ripagherebbe da solo praticamente (e con gli interessi pure), aiutato dalla macchina Milan China che pare stia ingranando molto bene ed il merchandising in Cina impazzirebbe letteralmente. Stiamo parlando poi di un giocatore reduce da due Champions League vinte consecutivamente e due palloni d'oro negli ultimi due anni( quello del 2017 è scontato, anche se non ancora ufficiale), non credo che per uno come lui sia così grave non fare la Champions per un anno, in una stagione dove comunque la maggior visibilità la darà il mondiale in Russia.
Per concludere, tralasciando la simpatia di lunga data di Cristiano per Milano ed i nostri colori, mi sembra davvero molto strana la vicenda del numero 7 improvvisamente liberato da "qualcuno" al Milan


----------



## davoreb (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Neymar 220 mln e CR7 150 ??? Non mi torna niente .. certoo che il sole fa brutti scherzi



no questo fa senso, tra 4 anni neymar lo rivendi a 200-250, CR7 vanno a fondo perso.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma seriamente 34 pagine,raga? Dopo tutte ste pagine mi aspettavo di leggere che l'avessimo già comprato.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (27 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> PS: come mai CR7 non è in turnee negli usa con il Real? Chiedo seriamente, è infortunato?



sta in vacanza ancora


----------



## Compix83 (27 Luglio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io dico che è più credibile spenderne 150 per Lui che 70 per Aubameyang.



Ricordo quando questo forum andò in tilt durante la trattativa per il fenomeno Balotelli. Ci hanno abituati così male che non riusciamo più a pensare in grande, come se fossimo un Torino qualunque.

D'accordo su Aubameyang, se consideriamo impatto mediatico e di marketing.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Dunque, io credo che nel giro di qualche ora/giorno questa notizia esploderà con tutta la sua forza e li avremo un'altro pesante indizio: se la società non smentisce in maniera UFFICIALE E CONVINCENTE sarebbe forse la prova del 9 almeno dell'esistenza della volontà di portare avanti questo AFFAIRE; ciò che gioca a nostro favore in questo caso è il tempo; se dovrà ESSERE SARÀ questa estate per i noti vincoli del ffp a cui saremo sottoposti il prossimo anno; poi sarà sufficiente osservare cosa succede nel mondo Mbappe/ Neymar e a quel punto la matassa o si dipana o si ingroviglia; l'aspetto meno preoccupante è a mio modesto parere, quello economico perché nel momento in cui vai a trattare l'INNOMINABILE hai una potenza economica SENZA PARI


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

*Se dovete intervenire, fatelo solo con post utili. In un senso o nell'altro. *


----------



## Lucrat3S (27 Luglio 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente 34 pagine,raga? Dopo tutte ste pagine mi aspettavo di leggere che l'avessimo già comprato.



No, dobbiamo arrivare a 150 pagine, come il numero dei milioni che servono (forse) e allora si che sarà ufficiale!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Dunque, io credo che nel giro di qualche ora/giorno questa notizia esploderà con tutta la sua forza e li avremo un'altro pesante indizio: se la società non smentisce in maniera UFFICIALE E CONVINCENTE sarebbe forse la prova del 9 almeno dell'esistenza della volontà di portare avanti questo AFFAIRE; ciò che gioca a nostro favore in questo caso è il tempo; se dovrà ESSERE SARÀ questa estate per i noti vincoli del ffp a cui saremo sottoposti il prossimo anno; poi sarà sufficiente osservare cosa succede nel mondo Mbappe/ Neymar e a quel punto la matassa o si dipana o si ingroviglia; l'aspetto meno preoccupante è a mio modesto parere, quello economico perché nel momento in cui vai a trattare l'INNOMINABILE hai una potenza economica SENZA PARI



Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli. 

Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.

Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Luglio 2017)

*Zidane dopo la partita col City : "Spero rimangano tutti della BBC, Cristiano, Benzema e Bale. Vorrei che chiunque sia qui restasse... ma tutto può succedere fino al 31 agosto"*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.
> 
> Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.



è giusto fantasticare...se non lo si fa col calcio che dovrebbe essere un gioco, con cosa lo si può fare?? 
Poi che arrivi o no amen, ma già parlarne è bello dopo anni e anni passati nelle fogne


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> sta in vacanza ancora



Un po' assurdo dato che non ha avuto manifestazioni tipo Europei etc..vabbé che lui magari ha deroghe speciali..però trovo brutto presentarsi negli USA senza l'uomo immagine per il Real (premesso che il Real può tutto essendo il massimo assoluto nel calcio)


----------



## luigi61 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.
> 
> Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.



Ho visto un filmato che riprendeva Fassone all'arrivo in Romania nell'albergo dove c'è la squadra; subito domanda di mercato con Fassone che ha risposto che oggi si gioca e non parla di mercato.....pure giustamente dico io...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.
> 
> Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.



Admin ma ti rendi conto che 12 mesi fa eravamo qui ad imprecare e a discutere se comunque un Pavoletti poteva venire buono al posto di Sampei?

E 12 mesi dopo siamo qui a sognare CR7...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un filmato che riprendeva Fassone all'arrivo in Romania nell'albergo dove c'è la squadra; subito domanda di mercato con Fassone che ha risposto che oggi si gioca e non parla di mercato.....pure giustamente dico io...



Quoto.
Serve massima serietà per questo impegno, le cose formali andavano bene in vacanza, adesso non si scherza più

l'EL è l'obbiettivo primario della stagione se non si è capito


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Admin ma ti rendi conto che 12 mesi fa eravamo qui ad imprecare e a discutere se comunque un Pavoletti poteva venire buono al posto di Sampei?
> 
> E 12 mesi dopo siamo qui a sognare CR7...



Già!


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un po' assurdo dato che non ha avuto manifestazioni tipo Europei etc..vabbé che lui magari ha deroghe speciali..però trovo brutto presentarsi negli USA senza l'uomo immagine per il Real (premesso che il Real può tutto essendo il massimo assoluto nel calcio)



ha fatto la confederations cup


----------



## Konrad (27 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Admin ma ti rendi conto che 12 mesi fa eravamo qui ad imprecare e a discutere se comunque un Pavoletti poteva venire buono al posto di Sampei?
> 
> E 12 mesi dopo siamo qui a sognare CR7...



Invero io sogno la coppia CR7-Pavoletti


----------



## Casnop (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.
> 
> Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.


Riconosciamo a Fassone il senso di responsabilità e di trasparenza verso i tifosi anche in un circostanza così particolare e delicata. Sarebbe sin troppo facile speculare su queste illazioni per innescare l'inferno nella corsa libera agli abbonamenti stadio che si aprirà lunedì, e confidiamo dunque che il rapporto sano, sorto in questi primi mesi con la tifoseria tutta, permanga anche in questi frangenti. Se quanto ora filtra è pura illazione, si abbia il dovere di parlare chiaro ai tifosi. Diversamente, e pur con il naturale riserbo dovuto ad un negoziato in corso, si parli apertamente. Non per colpa loro, ovviamente, ma Cristiano Ronaldo è dinamite pura, che loro stessi potrebbero non essere in grado di maneggiare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha fatto la confederations cup



ah già è vero..però silva si è già aggregato al Milan e anche altri mi pare (tipo i tedeschi)..

Non è un indizio eh!! Dico solo perché mi pare strano fare una roba come la ICC che è puro marketing e non portarsi dietro CR7...il Real davvero può ogni cosa..


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Anche se sono un difensore assoluto del 433 e del 4231 da gennaio in poi voglio vedere il 352 con IBRA e CR7 davanti


----------



## smallball (27 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Riconosciamo a Fassone il senso di responsabilità e di trasparenza verso i tifosi anche in un circostanza così particolare e delicata. Sarebbe sin troppo facile speculare su queste illazioni per innescare l'inferno nella corsa libera agli abbonamenti stadio che si aprirà lunedì, e confidiamo dunque che il rapporto sano, sorto in questi primi mesi con la tifoseria tutta, permanga anche in questi frangenti. Se quanto ora filtra è pura illazione, si abbia il dovere di parlare chiaro ai tifosi. Diversamente, e pur con il naturale riserbo dovuto ad un negoziato in corso, si parli apertamente. Non per colpa loro, ovviamente, ma Cristiano Ronaldo è dinamite pura, che loro stessi potrebbero non essere in grado di maneggiare.



completamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2017)

Oggi che parliamo di CR7 in questa sezione ci sono 7.777 discussioni


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa sera verrà fatta sicuramente qualche domanda a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> 
> Da lì vedremo se potremo continuare a sognare oppure se ritorneremo alla realtà.
> 
> Ma penso che nessuno si stia illudendo veramente. E' un bel sogno calcistico e basta.



Stasera magari no perchè la partita è fondamentale, ma nei prossimi giorni sicuramente.

Però sai io credo che svieranno sempre l'argomento, bollandolo anche come bufala al limite. Fino a quando le cose non saranno davvero definite, devono necessariamente tenere le bocche cucite e non lasciar trapelare nulla.
Tanto fino a quando il Real non chiude per Mbappe dubito che dia il via libera per l'Innominabile.
Sempre che sia tutto vero naturalmente


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Riconosciamo a Fassone il senso di responsabilità e di trasparenza verso i tifosi anche in un circostanza così particolare e delicata. Sarebbe sin troppo facile speculare su queste illazioni per innescare l'inferno nella corsa libera agli abbonamenti stadio che si aprirà lunedì, e confidiamo dunque che il rapporto sano, sorto in questi primi mesi con la tifoseria tutta, permanga anche in questi frangenti. Se quanto ora filtra è pura illazione, si abbia il dovere di parlare chiaro ai tifosi. Diversamente, e pur con il naturale riserbo dovuto ad un negoziato in corso, si parli apertamente. Non per colpa loro, ovviamente, ma Cristiano Ronaldo è dinamite pura, che loro stessi potrebbero non essere in grado di maneggiare.



mah da un punto di vista mediatico no sai... se mai si farà questo trasferimento, ha una dimensione tale che deve essere chiuso e annunciato in poche ore. Se fosse diluito in più giorni perderebbe gran parte del suo impatto. Per me non possono proprio parlarne prima che tutto, eventualmente, sia fatto e chiuso.
Nel caso potrebbero smentirlo, questo si, ma secondo me anche dal tono della ultima intervita di Fassone, l'intenzione è di chiudersi in un silenzioso ritiro spirituale in attesa degli eventi


----------



## vincenzo1981 (27 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi mi aspetto una smentita domani a bocce ferme,oggi conta la partita,ma se domani fassone resta sul vago io preparo la tenda al pronto soccorso,hai visto mai che mi serva subito un cardiologo...


----------



## Gekyn (27 Luglio 2017)

vincenzo1981 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi aspetto una smentita domani a bocce ferme,oggi conta la partita,ma se domani fassone resta sul vago io preparo la tenda al pronto soccorso,hai visto mai che mi serva subito un cardiologo...



Ho fatto giusto oggi un ecg sotto sforzo, per fortuna tutto ok, perché semmai dovesse accadere l'impossibile, si vedrà un aumento di infarti e non solo nei tifosi milanisti......


----------



## bmb (27 Luglio 2017)

Tanto non succede nulla...però...


----------



## .Nitro (27 Luglio 2017)

E' impossibile,per quale motivo dovrebbe venire da noi senza giocare la Champion's e con 10 milioni in meno di stipendio,visto che ora ne prende 32


----------



## neoxes (27 Luglio 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> E' impossibile,per quale motivo dovrebbe venire da noi senza giocare la Champion's e con 10 milioni in meno di stipendio,visto che ora ne prende 32



Ne prende 21 al Real.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Luglio 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tanto non succede nulla...però...



Questo video mi fa eccitare


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2017)

40.000 visualizzazioni in sei ore........


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

37 pagine e 368 risposte sul nulla


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2017)

Da twitter:
Milan al lavoro per il nuovo trio d'attacco: RO - SI - KA #CR7 #andresilva #KALINIC

Bellissima


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...






Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Zidane dopo la partita col City : "Spero rimangano tutti della BBC, Cristiano, Benzema e Bale. Vorrei che chiunque sia qui restasse... ma tutto può succedere fino al 31 agosto"*



Il gallese torna in Premier League.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2017)

E se si fossero trovati con Mendes per altro ? ( non Costa )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E se si fossero trovati con Mendes per altro ? ( non Costa )


L'ultimo nome grosso rimasto è Di Maria.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Da twitter:
> Milan al lavoro per il nuovo trio d'attacco: RO - SI - KA #CR7 #andresilva #KALINIC
> 
> Bellissima


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il gallese torna in Premier League.



Mh ma dove ? Mourinho ha smentito (magari è pretattica), il Chelsea non credo, anche se le manca qualcosa in avanti.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamoroso retroscena riportato da TMW in esclusiva. È tutto vero, il Milan è su Cristiano Ronaldo. Fassone e Mirabelli hanno avuto contatti continui con Jorge Mendes, procuratore del portoghese, e il nome sul piatto è proprio lui: CR7. Sanches, Falcao, Diego Costa e tutti gli altri sono solamente depistaggi.
> La proprietà cinese ha dato semaforo verde ad investire 150 milioni per il cartellino di Cristiano Ronaldo, a cui verrebbe fatto firmare un contratto da 20 milioni netti l'anno più un accordo molto complesso sui diritti d'immagine.
> Florentino Perez è stato informato e lo stesso Cristiano Ronaldo ha dato il via libera alla trattativa. Il Milan è una destinazione gradita.
> Un acquisto che sarebbe importante non solamente dal punto di vista tecnico ma anche, se non soprattutto, per questioni di marketing. L'acquisto di CR7 sarebbe il trampolino di lancio per aprirsi ai mercati asiatici e rientrare in un battibaleno nei parametri del FPF.
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ultimo nome grosso rimasto è Di Maria.



André Gomes.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mh ma dove ? Mourinho ha smentito (magari è pretattica), il Chelsea non credo, anche se le manca qualcosa in avanti.



Hazard-Morata-Bale


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il gallese torna in Premier League.



Ci avevo pensato.
Ma poi rimpiazzano Bale con Mbappe ?

Mbappe l'ho visto quasi sempre sul centro sinistra o al centro.

E hanno appena lasciato andare pure James... strano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> André Gomes.


Grosso?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> André Gomes.



Percaritàdiddio


----------



## ralf (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il gallese torna in Premier League.



Bale a Manchester, Mbappè al Real e Martial da noi .


----------



## pennyhill (27 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grosso?



Stanno cercando una mezz'ala, è evidente. Anche lo stesso Renato Sanches, è un grosso nome? Lo vuoi per il potenziale, non per la carriera, anche perché ha 20 anni. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato.
> Ma poi rimpiazzano Bale con Mbappe ?
> 
> Mbappe l'ho visto quasi sempre sul centro sinistra o al centro.
> ...




Figurati se Florentino pensa all'aspetto tattico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Stanno cercando una mezz'ala, è evidente. Anche lo stesso Renato Sanches, è un grosso nome? Lo vuoi per il potenziale, non per la carriera, anche perché ha 20 anni.


Con Lollo parlavo di un nome pesante e l'ultimo rimasto è Di Maria, escludendo Costa, James e Cristiano.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bale a Manchester, Mbappè al Real e Martial da noi .



Oltre alla tua considerazione pure un Neymar al PSG e Mbappe al Barca sarebbe tremendo per il nostro sogno


----------



## Ivan lancini (27 Luglio 2017)

Ma per me qua a molti serve uno psicologo ma li tirate fuori voi i soldi ma guardate al proprio portafoglio se lo vogliono e lui viene sarebbe il benvenuto ma nn voglio più sentire ********* 20 mln sono troppi..


----------



## VonVittel (27 Luglio 2017)

Ivan lancini ha scritto:


> Ma per me qua a molti serve uno psicologo ma li tirate fuori voi i soldi ma guardate al proprio portafoglio se lo vogliono e lui viene sarebbe il benvenuto ma nn voglio più sentire ********* 20 mln sono troppi..



Si ma questo ti fa guadagnare così tanto con gli sponsor, le magliette e tutta la roba di marketing che, alla fine, finisce per costarti meno di un Aubameyang
(Anche per me è utopia il suo arrivo)


----------



## Julian4674 (27 Luglio 2017)

La 7 mi sembra sia libera. Se vuole venire il posto c'è


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Luglio 2017)

Facciamo due conti..

Soldi spesi per il mercato sono ad oggi 190 circa 
Incassati dalle cessioni 25 circa.
Totale 165.

Ora aggiungiamo l operazione CR7.
150/160 + 20 di ingaggio totale 180.

Sommando i 165 più i 180 fanno i 350 milioni del mercato triennale. Se poi ci mettiamo che non potremo fare mercato per i prossimi due anni...... La frittata è servita


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Luglio 2017)

Dopo la prestazione di stasera, immagino che scalpiti per venire al Milan


----------



## Julian4674 (27 Luglio 2017)

certo che lo scorso calciomercato il massimo che ci accostavano era Pavoletti. Dopo un anno si parla di CR7, ne abbiamo fatta di strada


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci ha detto che niente è impossibile. Ma qua mi sento dire che lo è nella maniera più assoluta. Fantacalcio. Credibile come Messi all'Inter.


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Facciamo due conti..
> 
> Soldi spesi per il mercato sono ad oggi 190 circa
> Incassati dalle cessioni 25 circa.
> ...



In teoria quest'anno potremmo spendere anche 1 miliardo sono i prossimi anni che saranno caxxi amari.. Ma se cr7 portasse grandissimi entroiti non sarebbe un problema troppo troppo importante


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2017)

Per il momento chiudiamo.

Vediamo gli sviluppi.


----------

